# Why electricians shouldn't give advice on DIY



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm tempted to send this Nap gentleman a hammer so he can give himself a headache w/o having to log in.....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This thread reminds me of people who insist on jumping into flat rate threads when they themselves do not provide up front pricing.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I'm tempted to send this Nap gentleman a hammer so he can give himself a headache w/o having to log in.....:laughing:~CS~


I feel sorry that Nap & Jump have to put up with being treated like that. Bob is calling the sparkies incorrect and then ridicules them for pages rather than admitting he was wrong. This is becoming the norm on DIY thanks to various none electricians.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

meadow said:


> Because no matter what DIYs know more than we do. Check this gem, starting from post #24 :laughing:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/house-panel-not-grounded-water-pipe-246929/index2/#post1812561
> 
> ...


I saw that one and I was tempted to link the chicken Steve thread post saying that the one house that burnt to the ground was not bonded to H2O

But I deiced that you can lead a horse to water .... but why direct anybody here if it's obvious that they aren't going to drink.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It would be good for them to read 556, but it's just too conceptual and frustrating for them :no:

I'm no exception , being there are a number of local EE's who will usually quit when they realize all they're getting back from me is a _'deer in the road' _stare...

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> I feel sorry that Nap & Jump have to put up with being treated like that. Bob is calling the sparkies incorrect and then ridicules them for pages rather than admitting he was wrong. This is becoming the norm on DIY thanks to various none electricians.


I can relate Meadow.

I spent a good deal of time in the DYI universe purposely tailoring my responses towards my customer digesting them in the field.

I found analogies and metaphors better than article 8675309....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> It would be good for them to read 556, but it's just too conceptual and frustrating for them :no:
> 
> I'm no exception , being there are a number of local EE's who will usually quit when they realize all they're getting back from me is a _'deer in the road' _stare...
> 
> ~CS~


There is nothing wrong if they don't get it or are still learning, (I am to) but I don't think they got through school correcting their teacher. All the good electricians left the site because of it. 

This is nothing, but it kind of shows you the atmosphere:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bulbs-burning-too-bright-not-sure-why-246305/#post1808953


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

meadow said:


> This is nothing, but it kind of shows you the atmosphere:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bulbs-burning-too-bright-not-sure-why-246305/#post1808953


That made my head hurt.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me of all the reasons I don't go back to DIY chatrooms.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Tell me about it. That thread made me frustrated just reading it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not concerned with NEC requirements, provided they do not cause a blatant safety hazard. I mean actually dangerous, not "health and safety" dangerous. I do not plan on having an inspector come into my house


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> This thread reminds me of people who insist on jumping into flat rate threads when they themselves do not provide up front pricing.




Wow, this gem is still around huh?

The ole, FR is better cause it's an up front price vs customers being shocked with T&M or bid?

Mac, throw in the customer walking behind you the whole time looking at their watch and you can be a business guru and sell books.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Never mind Mac, I see Tiger already posted the gem about customers and the watch on a different thread.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Some things never change I suppose.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I gave up in that forum. If you give people the answer they don't want to hear, they come up with a thousand ways to rationalize their logic. 
So ultimately they do whatever they choose. Can't fix stupid


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I'm not concerned with NEC requirements, provided they do not cause a blatant safety hazard. I mean actually dangerous, not "health and safety" dangerous. I do not plan on having an inspector come into my house


:no:

That forum needs an moderator like Dennis or 480Sparky.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

meadow said:


> :no:
> 
> That forum needs an moderator like Dennis or 480Sparky.


Why? I think it's hilarious :thumbup: .


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Why? I think it's hilarious :thumbup: .


:laughing: As long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

meadow said:


> :no:
> 
> That forum needs an moderator like Dennis or 480Sparky.


I told the guy to take the money he saved by miswiring his Jacuzzi and put it in a life insurance policy :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I told the guy to take the money he saved by miswiring his Jacuzzi and put it in a life insurance policy :laughing:


Best advice so far.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

And I think that this is about the end of that jacuzzi thread. 



rayt871 said:


> **** you, you dic*suck NEC lover.


opcorn:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> And I think that this is about the end of that jacuzzi thread.
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:



Haha atta boy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Haha atta boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What can I say? I have a way with people.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the guy in the Jacuzzi thread. He wants to do it safe, he just doesn't want to pay extra just for stupid bureaucracy, which the electrical code is becoming more and more. 

I've said this same thing for years, tell me why I can plug an undercabinet light into a kitchen counter receptacle, yet I can't hardwire the same light to that receptacle. That's not a safety issue, it's a design issue- something that the code says it doesn't do, yet it does far too often. 

I disregard any code that isn't based off of safety and I recommend everyone, including do-it-yourselfers, follow suit and break code.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I agree with the guy in the Jacuzzi thread. He wants to do it safe, he just doesn't want to pay extra just for stupid bureaucracy, which the electrical code is becoming more and more.
> 
> I've said this same thing for years, tell me why I can plug an undercabinet light into a kitchen counter receptacle, yet I can't hardwire the same light to that receptacle. That's not a safety issue, it's a design issue- something that the code says it doesn't do, yet it does far too often.
> 
> I disregard any code that isn't based off of safety and I recommend everyone, including do-it-yourselfers, follow suit and break code.


DIY chatroom would love you  :jester:

But in all seriousness NEC rules for a hot tub or pool aren't bureaucratic.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What the DIY universe has taught me is, we're a _minority_ in the USA.:whistling2:

Once on gets past all the states licensure or no licensure and given restrictions for either, then it's a matter of enforcement or no enforcement being in place for it.:no:

Meanwhile Batterymarch park cooks up bureaucracies like stove on 480V, that might actually see 100% compliance in 2% of electrical reality

We are literally on bureaucratic par with licensing _broccoli _ howling in the ascii wildness about it's _correct_ recipes , while the majority are simply off to the farm stand....

~C_(chef boy-ar-sq-d)_S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> What the DIY universe has taught me is, we're a _minority_ in the USA.:whistling2:
> 
> Once on gets past all the states licensure or no licensure and given restrictions for either, then it's a matter of enforcement or no enforcement being in place for it.:no:
> 
> ...


 
Explain, further inquiring minds are thirsty for knowledge. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> DIY chatroom would love you  :jester:
> 
> But in all seriousness NEC rules for a hot tub or pool aren't bureaucratic.


What would you call bonding -water-?

How did we get by for all these years before we had to bond water? 

How much of a role did the manufacturers have in that code require to bond water, the manufacturers who just came out with a product to bond water?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> What would you call bonding -water-?
> 
> How did we get by for all these years before we had to bond water?
> 
> How much of a role did the manufacturers have in that code require to bond water, the manufacturers who just came out with a product to bond water?


Some haven't gotten through, that's the thing. A lot of it was because of blatant code violations.

I know what really got over half the stuff in the code: Careless DIYs and half backed electricians. Nearly everything is a restriction to what used to be legal until people kept screwing it up. Take handle ties. HOs didn't know what they were (some DIY wiring books don't even mention them) and maintenance personal smoking equipment. So what does CMP do? Idiot proof. Same with luminaire disconnects, labeling requirements, arc flash requirement, the list goes on and on only to protect unqualified personnel.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> Some haven't gotten through, that's the thing. A lot of it was because of blatant code violations.
> 
> I know what really got over half the stuff in the code: Careless DIYs and half backed electricians. Nearly everything is a restriction to what used to be legal until people kept screwing it up. Take handle ties. HOs didn't know what they were (some DIY wiring books don't even mention them) and maintenance personal smoking equipment. So what does CMP do? Idiot proof. Same with luminaire disconnects, labeling requirements, the list goes on.


Your defending the code for the same reason that I am attacking it.

The code is not there to keep untrained people safe nor stop them from destroying equipment, once again it is stepping outside of it's bounds.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Your defending the code for the same reason that I am attacking it.
> 
> The code is not there to keep untrained people safe nor stop them from destroying equipment, once again it is stepping outside of it's bounds.


I am not defending it, I see it the same way. Code will never be able to protect idiots because you just make bigger ones in the process. As BBQ said if idiots were the only thing we had to consider we would have to shut down the power grid because idiots will screw up a two wire lamp cord.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> I am not defending it, I see it the same way. Code will never be able to protect idiots because you just make bigger ones in the process. As BBQ said if idiots were the only thing we had to consider we would have to shut down the power grid because idiots will screw up a two wire lamp cord.


My mistake :thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> My mistake :thumbsup:


Nahhh, its mine, don't sweat it


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Hax!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> Hi Hax!


Why hello there


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> I gave up in that forum. If you give people the answer they don't want to hear, they come up with a thousand ways to rationalize their logic.
> So ultimately they do whatever they choose. *Can't fix stupid*


the phrase has been updated
you cant fix stupid without committing a capital crime!:laughing:


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I think my brain went numb by page 4.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> How much of a role did the manufacturers have in that code require to bond water, the manufacturers who just came out with a product to bond water?


>>>>










~C:laughing:S~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve, one of these days I am going to teach you how to use the interweb :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I agree with the guy in the Jacuzzi thread. He wants to do it safe, he just doesn't want to pay extra just for stupid bureaucracy, which the electrical code is becoming more and more.


The guy found the hot tub. I'm taking that to mean he got it free. What he proposed would get it working, but nobody in their right mind would give him the nod.

Whenever people get something free, their mindset is hard pressed to wrap around the fact that the proper installation cost isn't going to be proportional to the initial investment. 



> I've said this same thing for years, tell me why I can plug an undercabinet light into a kitchen counter receptacle, yet I can't hardwire the same light to that receptacle. That's not a safety issue, it's a design issue- something that the code says it doesn't do, yet it does far too often.
> 
> I disregard any code that isn't based off of safety and I recommend everyone, including do-it-yourselfers, follow suit and break code.


I'm on the fence here. The thing about codes, or any laws for that matter, is you have to (in writing) draw a line somewhere. If you hard wire under cabinet lights to receptacles, next you'll be wiring the range hood to them too. And the next thing you know... geez the bathroom light is just behind the hood...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> The guy found the hot tub. I'm taking that to mean he got it free. What he proposed would get it working, but nobody in their right mind would give him the nod.
> 
> Whenever people get something free, their mindset is hard pressed to wrap around the fact that the proper installation cost isn't going to be proportional to the initial investment.
> 
> ...


I have no problem wiring the range hood to a kitchen receptacle or a bathroom light.

Those are design issues, not safety issues.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Steve, one of these days I am going to teach you how to use the interweb :laughing:


Deal, i'll even buy the top shelf! :laughing:~CS~:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> Explain, further inquiring minds are thirsty for knowledge. :whistling2:


Simply put , the punishment justifies the crime in a DIY nation , where the bureaucracy is engineered towards licensed trades becoming scapegoats for them.

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Simply put , the punishment justifies the crime in a DIY nation , where the bureaucracy is engineered towards licensed trades becoming scapegoats for them.
> 
> ~CS~




As long as the punishment isn't used to bring in new laws...

To me licensed trades are both a scapegoat for DIYs to DIY (to expensive, conspiracy to pay a license) and a blame person for fires in North America. Its always the electrician, contractor, NEC, not the DIY.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Several years ago I posted on DIY regarding to a grounding issues someone was having, this numb-nuts lawyer tried to tell me I was not only wrong but insinuated I was ignorant of how grounding works.

Not I am no lawyer (but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night) and by far not the brightest person on the planet, but when it comes to grounding I know a fair bit. 

His advice was so off base as to be criminal which should get him disbarred.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Several years ago I posted on DIY regarding to a grounding issues someone was having, this numb-nuts lawyer tried to tell me I was not only wrong but insinuated I was ignorant of how grounding works.
> 
> Not I am no lawyer (but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night) and by far not the brightest person on the planet, but when it comes to grounding I know a fair bit.
> 
> His advice was so off base as to be criminal which should get him disbarred.


You should go on lawyer talk and talk out your @ss. And when he calls you on it. Keep going


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Several years ago I posted on DIY regarding to a grounding issues someone was having, this numb-nuts lawyer tried to tell me I was not only wrong but insinuated I was ignorant of how grounding works.
> 
> Not I am no lawyer (but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night) and by far not the brightest person on the planet, but when it comes to grounding I know a fair bit.
> 
> His advice was so off base as to be criminal which should get him disbarred.



Most of them don't know where their inexperience ends and ignorance begins. I would never go on Doctor talk or physics talk and argue with people holding degrees in the field being discussed. For some DIYs its not even about being right, its about popularity. If you call them out giving bad advice they will never admit it going on for pages trying to make you look incorrect. Doesn't matter if the OP gets the right info, as long as they look right. 

Typical DIY thread for me: 

DIY OP: I found a 25 amp breaker with 14 gauge wire, is this safe?

DIY: No! That's dangerous. 

Meadow: Not to code unless sized correctly for a motor or AC unit.

DIY OP: Yes, this is for an outdoor central AC unit.

Meadow: What does the units rating sticker say? 

DIY OP: Tag says Minimum circuit ampacity 11 amps, Min OCPD 20 amps Max OCPD 25 amps. So is this still safe then? 

Meadow: Yes, your A/C unit can be on 14 gauge wire with a 25 amp breaker. Done all the time. Perfectly safe and legal. 

DIY: No its not! Your home will burn down.

DIY: Yahhh dude all my 14 gauge is on a 15. No idea why you'd think that's ok. 

EE: I am a retired electrical engineer and have been doing this for over 50 years, and I have never heard of 14 gauge fused at 25amps. No pro will do that. (guy gets like 14 thanks) :no:

Meadow: Not entirely. OCPD and wire sizing abide by different code sections than branch circuits, appliances or heating equipment. 

EE: No it doesn't! #14 is not allowed on a 25 amp breaker. 

Meadow: Well, than why does NEC article 440 have these provisions? Why does X over ride 240.4 (D)? In fact table 310.16 shows #14 good for 20amps at 60*C. {show him numbers and code articles}

DIY: Meadow, please leave, your derailing the thread.

DIY: Yahhh, its already been said you cant fuse 14 at 25 amps not sure what you don't understand about that.

Meadow: Ummm, first its on black and white in the NEC. Second code lets you because the OCPD in your panel is only meant for short circuit protection, while conductor over current protection is provided by the motor's internal overload protector. That's why code allows it and the wire will never see over 15 amps. In fact minimum circuit ampacity is 125% of the max (FLA) current the unit may pull. 

DIY: That makes no sense :blink:

DIY: I cant believe this Meadow guy claims to be an electrician. What an air head, Yikes!

DIY: I hope he hasn't burnt down anyones home yet. 

EE: Ive seen that code section. It applies only to industrial motors. Show me where a home AC unit is an industrial motor. 

DIY OP: Ok guys thanks! :thumbup: Confirmed my suspicion. I will change the breaker out to 15 amps., cant believe the builder did that.

Meadow: Ummm, no that wont work because now your AC might trip on inrush. That's why code lets you over size motor OCPDs. A min and max is on that nameplate for a reason. 

EE: Well I have never seen an AC unit trip with the proper breaker. But if he has the problems you claim he will have he can run #10 over to the unit. Its not rocket science. 

Meadow: Well here are the Mike Holt posts, code sections again and blogs by other electricians who say its ok. Only you guys claim to know more than experts. 

DIY: Meadow, give it a rest man.

DIY: Meadow's ego is in full force, again :laughing:

DIY OP: Thanks guys for all your help!! I changed the breaker out to a 15 amp and its not tripping. Thanks everyone (well almost everyone) for you help. Awesome place :thumbup: 

Meadow: And it might hold now, but as the motor ages inrush will go up, so good luck down the road when your AC trips. 

DIY: In case you missed it OP already changed it and nothing happened. 

3 weeks latter same question same argument. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meadow said:


> .........
> DIY OP: I found a 25 amp breaker with 14 gauge wire, is this safe?
> ...........
> 
> 3 weeks latter same question same argument. :no:


I nominate this for ET Post of the Month!

I quit posting in the electrical section over at CT because this happens there all too often. And these are people_ in the construction trades_.

The straw that broke the camels back was a thread about putting 12 on a 15a breaker.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I nominate this for ET Post of the Month!
> 
> I quit posting in the electrical section over at CT because this happens there all too often. And these are people_ in the construction trades_.
> 
> The straw that broke the camels back was a thread about putting 12 on a 15a breaker.


Do you have a link, I bet its good :lol:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meadow said:


> Do you have a link, I bet its good :lol:


It was so long ago, it would take too much time to dig it up.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It was so long ago, it would take too much time to dig it up.


I figure, I wondered why you stopped posting, guess I now know why.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Remember that Insurance is the largest industry in the world. Insurance claims are what created the necessity for the NEC in the first place. And the insurance industry, in conjunction with manufacturers, drive many of the changes in the NEC. As previously said, the NEC is trying to idiot proof the code, and a big reason is to reduce insurance claims. In the ever-increasing world of low paid unqualified maintenance men, because owners are to cheap to hire an electrician, bad things happen. Jose, Habib, or Won Hung Lo are changing a ballast and they turn off the circuit. Then he opens the neutral and gets zapped. So now we have disconnects in the fixtures. 

The worst thing IMHO is these silly warning signs, who reads them in the low paid building engineer world, if they can read English? But insurance companies love them.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> It was so long ago, it would take too much time to dig it up.




A local inspector turned down a residential inspection were a branch circuit was wired in 12 AWG and the CB was a 15 amp. This was not a circuit required to be 20 Amp per the NEC.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local inspector turned down a residential inspection were a branch circuit was wired in 12 AWG and the CB was a 15 amp. This was not a circuit required to be 20 Amp per the NEC.


I bet he frequently posts on DIY forums. :laughing:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local inspector turned down a residential inspection were a branch circuit was wired in 12 AWG and the CB was a 15 amp. This was not a circuit required to be 20 Amp per the NEC.


Sad to say that there are electrical inspectors out there, getting paid, that could learn from DIY'ers. Sounds like this was one of them.

Pete


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local inspector turned down a residential inspection were a branch circuit was wired in 12 AWG and the CB was a 15 amp. This was not a circuit required to be 20 Amp per the NEC.


Yet another reason why I feel all electrical inspectors should be summarily executed.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Yet another reason why I feel *all* electrical inspectors should be summarily executed.


 I've done inspections in areas where a bullet-proof vest would have been welcomed but I didn't know I needed one at ET!:laughing:

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> A local inspector turned down a residential inspection were a branch circuit was wired in 12 AWG and the CB was a 15 amp. This was not a circuit required to be 20 Amp per the NEC.


I've had those discussions with inspectors as well. "If there's a 12 wire in the panel, someone might take out the 15 and put in a 20..."

I explain I cannot prevent someone else from doing something stupid not matter what. My SOP response is, "I checked the circuit out, and there's some 14 at the end of it.... that's why there's a 15."

If they won't budge, I drop a bombshell. "How do I deal with voltage drop issues if I cannot increase my wire size?" This usually invokes a deer-in-the-headlights pause. I explain further: "When I wired the lot lighting at (insert store or mall here), even though the lights were 480 volts on 20-amp circuits, I still ran #2 from the panel, through the contactors and all the way out to the end of each run, with #10 up each pole. Now, someone could say, 'Oh, gee, there's #2 here... let's take those 20a breakers out and put in 100's.'"

Their response it predictable at this point. They'll claim that it's allowed in that case because it's a commercial installation. "OK, show me that exception in the Book." As expected, they'll say they have to go back to the office to 'check it out'. "No problem. I have a codebook out in my truck if you want to use it. Just let me know what you find."



A couple days later, I get an email that it passes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> I've done inspections in areas where a bullet-proof vest would have been welcomed but I didn't know I needed one at ET!:laughing:
> 
> Pete


I am not threatening you nor saying that I am going to do this. 

It's just what I think *should* be done. 

But no one ever listens to me.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I am not threatening you nor saying that I am going to do this.
> 
> It's just what I think *should* be done.
> 
> But no one ever listens to me.


I listen


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> 3 weeks latter same question same argument. :no:


Good Lord Meadow, if you aren't a drinkin' man, you seriously have my blessings.....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FaultCurrent said:


> Remember that Insurance is the largest industry in the world. Insurance claims are what created the necessity for the NEC in the first place. And the insurance industry, in conjunction with manufacturers, drive many of the changes in the NEC. As previously said, the NEC is trying to idiot proof the code, and a big reason is to reduce insurance claims. In the ever-increasing world of low paid unqualified maintenance men, because owners are to cheap to hire an electrician, bad things happen. Jose, Habib, or Won Hung Lo are changing a ballast and they turn off the circuit. Then he opens the neutral and gets zapped. So now we have disconnects in the fixtures.
> 
> The worst thing IMHO is these silly warning signs, who reads them in the low paid building engineer world, if they can read English? But insurance companies love them.


Why would the insurance cabal want to reduce claims , and have premiums follow suit Faulted One?:blink:

Imho, they;re more than happy to chair CMP seats to perpetuate _'idiot proofing'_, and have the cast of HeeHaw 'eff it up for them....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Why would the insurance cabal want to reduce claims , and have premiums follow suit Faulted One?:blink:
> 
> Imho, they;re more than happy to chair CMP seats to perpetuate _'idiot proofing'_, and have the cast of HeeHaw 'eff it up for them....:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


I agree with your first paragraph. I can't figure out your second.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Reducing claims means more profit. Lower insurance premium I thinks not.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I agree with your first paragraph. I can't figure out your second.


Did your Chickenese fall behind while you were away??:laughing:





















I'll admit I had to read it twice before I got it. :icon_redface:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Gentlemen, 
please pardon my fowl posting habits*, but i do have my druthers of the insurance cabals pseudo altruistic marketing shtick..... 














_
*(it's the gin-reditor)
_


~C:whistling2:S~:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

aw screw it....

*To all the hacks we've loathed before
Who screwed up all our jobs and more
It's sad our system bred 
We dedicate this thread
To all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the codes we once obsessed 
And may I say they stood the test
For helping me to know
the dues and fees we throw
To bureaucrats that are possesed 

To all the hacks who shared my trade
Who retired 'cause they got it made
We're glad they went along
I dedicate this song
To all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the hacks who scared me silly
Who filled my nights with agony
They live within my heart
Just let my liable part
With all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the sparks who shared the strife
When fire's blame comes like a knife 
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
With all the hacks we've loathed before*

~C(with apologies to Willy Nelson )S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Good Lord Meadow, if you aren't a drinkin' man, you seriously have my blessings.....
> 
> ~CS~


Thanks, I appreciate it.  Trust me, I really do... :wallbash:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

*What was supposed to be a simply yes/no*

Yup, we've been doing it wrong all these years guys:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/




> thats MWBC configuration when using ganged/tied dbl-pole breaker.
> 
> if you are using separate breakers then you should not share the N and Gnd wires.
> 
> 12/4 would work, but you would need to derate the wire down from 20A. maybe 10/4 romex if you can get that.


 
_







What are you talking about?????

Click to expand...

 
multi wire branch circuit, or, 2 branch circuits via 10/4 romex. or, two 12/2 branch circuits.

 



Yes, you can share one neutral one ground with two hot conductors...

Click to expand...

 
for two branch circuits, really? sorry, no. 15A on one, 15A on the other, no breaker pop but your N wire melts in the wall. it would need to be a MWBC configuration to share the N. 


Click to expand...

_


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

meadow said:


> Yup, we've been doing it wrong all these years guys:
> 
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/


That thread is priceless....


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

WIsparky71 said:


> That thread is priceless....


:laughing: Just wait a week and we'll have another one. :no:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Stuff like this makes me want to be amish.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> Stuff like this makes me want to be amish.


I just hope he doesn't give them crap about in newer threads. Its not about proving them wrong, its about making them look bad :no:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why do people who know so little , speak so much? Maybe if they keep saying nonsense it will become true? 
There should be a pro mod on that board, who can delete erroneous comments. 
It's fun to laugh, but some people may believe the guy with 10,000 posts, has some credibility. And knowledge. When in reality he just spews false info


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why do people who know so little , speak so much? Maybe if they keep saying nonsense it will become true?
> There should be a pro mod on that board, who can delete erroneous comments.
> It's fun to laugh, but some people may believe the guy with 10,000 posts, has some credibility. And knowledge. When in reality he just spews false info


I completely agree, especially the part about the pro mod. 

None of the mods on the electrical forum knows anything about electrical, and at least one of them is a first-class jerk. 

A few members need to be banned as well. Some with a fairly high post count. 

It's gotten to the point that I don't post very often anymore. Yes, it can get a bit rough here on ET, but there are enough people who actually do know their stuff that the right answer nearly always prevails. Not so over at DIY. Usually it's the most belligerent jerk who ends up being 'right' even though anyone with any actual experience knows he is absolutely wrong. 

Not all that long ago, it was a pretty good site, but sadly, not anymore........


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

DIY should be DYI (Do Yourself In).

Example:

Question:


> I noticed that my clothes dryer and A/C unit is on a double breaker. Both single breakers are 30 amp each but like I said are fastened together making a double breaker of 60 amps I suppose.
> 
> Anyway my question is is this normal or safe?


Answer:


> there is an issue of the dryer and AC being on the same breaker but as long as the wire is at least #10, it is not unsafe but if you run the dryer at the same time as the AC is running, you will likely trip the breaker.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> The guy found the hot tub. I'm taking that to mean he got it free. What he proposed would get it working, but nobody in their right mind would give him the nod. Whenever people get something free, their mindset is hard pressed to wrap around the fact that the proper installation cost isn't going to be proportional to the initial investment. I'm on the fence here. The thing about codes, or any laws for that matter, is you have to (in writing) draw a line somewhere. If you hard wire under cabinet lights to receptacles, next you'll be wiring the range hood to them too. And the next thing you know... geez the bathroom light is just behind the hood...


This is so true. Whatever is the easiest/dumbest thing that can happen, will happen. We may think the code is getting out of line with some of it's rules, but I say each crazy rule is there because some idiot killed/hurt themselves.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Meadow, you CANT put a #14 on a 25A breaker, go back to school!

Thanks for posting these threads btw, had a good laugh


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why do people who know so little , speak so much? Maybe if they keep saying nonsense it will become true?
> There should be a pro mod on that board, who can delete erroneous comments.
> It's fun to laugh, but some people may believe the guy with 10,000 posts, has some credibility. And knowledge. When in reality he just spews false info


I wish I knew. But judging by the way some act its about being popular, not being right. 



I think there should a mod if not several like sparky480. The crap being spewed isn't so much the issue as the harassment you face when you confront them. The guys who are the worst ironically have the most posts because they will give info in every single section of the forum from roofing to plumbing. 







micromind said:


> I completely agree, especially the part about the pro mod.
> 
> None of the mods on the electrical forum knows anything about electrical, and at least one of them is a first-class jerk.


 That makes 3 of us. The ones who really know are left steering an out of control ship. 





> A few members need to be banned as well. Some with a fairly high post count.


 Oh yahh. A few stand out in particular. Especially when they start tailgating you and then sending PMs asking you to can it because you posted a code reference proving them wrong.  The mods don't do anything either :no:



> It's gotten to the point that I don't post very often anymore. Yes, it can get a bit rough here on ET, but there are enough people who actually do know their stuff that the right answer nearly always prevails. Not so over at DIY. Usually it's the most belligerent jerk who ends up being 'right' even though anyone with any actual experience knows he is absolutely wrong.


 The thing about ET no one will get hostile or derail an entire thread trying to prove experts wrong. You post here and you get an intellectual discussion rather than a flame war. 






> Not all that long ago, it was a pretty good site, but sadly, not anymore........


 I think someone should let Cricket in on this. The OP post counts are dropping as a result of it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Meadow, you CANT put a #14 on a 25A breaker, go back to school!
> 
> Thanks for posting these threads btw, had a good laugh


:laughing: right 

I will post more when they come up, as much as it sucks being in the ring its hysterical when you watch from a distance :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's a flip side to this, it is being the DIYer

On a few occasions i've taken a shopping cart down the electrical isle of HD , posing as a DIYer looking for a service upgrade

It's a riot , but you've really gotta hold your tounge.....

btw, i also do a fair forest gump impersonation after copious amounts of top shelf ....:laughing:

~C_(if ya can't beat 'em, join 'em)_S~


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> There's a flip side to this, it is being the DIYer
> 
> On a few occasions i've taken a shopping cart down the electrical isle of HD , posing as a DIYer looking for a service upgrade
> 
> ...


Not that I claim to be an expert in any other trade but I know for a fact that I'm fairly well skilled in most and having been around all the trades all of my life, I've certainly picked up some good knowledge from the true professionals.

Having tooted my own horn enough now......I love to spend time wandering the aisles of the local HD and listening to their "experts" dole out the DIY advice to poor unsuspecting saps.:laughing:

I went in one Saturday to purchase a few PVC parts from the electrical aisles in the local HD and as it so happened I was wearing my IBEW jacket with a HUGE IBEW logo emblazoned across the back of it. When I couldn't fine exactly what I was searching for(which was simple 1.5" female hub and a 1.5" mle terminal adapter), the_ expert_ started taking a mish-mash of parts from the shelf and tried to assemble a conflaguration of items that might work.

When I explained to him why I didn't want what he was peddling.....he looked at me like a deer in the headlights and said "I don't think you understand this electrical stuff". :laughing: I dug out my wallet, handed him my Red Seal Construction Electrician license and asked him if _he_ understood what that was.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

meadow said:


> :laughing: right  I will post more when they come up, as much as it sucks being in the ring its hysterical when you watch from a distance :laughing::laughing:


Meadow you should stop now, you're embarrassing yourself. Leave the electrical to the big boys lol

I should go on there and pretend to be one of them ripping into you.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I usually let the people of Hack Depot make their own mistakes, but there was one that I had to intervene in.

A guy was in the electrical section looking at breakers and had a broken 2P 15A in has hand that was he looking to replace.

He was debating between getting the same thing or getting a single 30A (which was cheaper). He asked the resident HD super-awesome-professional-associate if it was ok. The associate said it should be fine.

I had to say something there.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Meadow you should stop now, you're embarrassing yourself. Leave the electrical to the big boys lol
> 
> I should go on there and pretend to be one of them ripping into you.




:laughing: I couldn't pull it off even if I tried. It takes skill to give BS advice and then use pseudo science to back it up.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

AK_sparky said:


> I usually let the people of Hack Depot make their own mistakes, ...................


I very rarely intervene. I just love walking the aisles and listening in. Sometimes its hilarious.

I especially loved the one I overheard one day in there in the flooring section. The _expert_ was telling the customer that they "absolutely must" use the more expensive porcelain tiles because the ceramic ones they liked were not made to get wet on the floor. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would never take advantage of the ineptitude of HD. For example, hypothetically, if I was to buy 60 meters of cut wire on a Saturday and they rang it in as six meters, I would immediately bring it to their attention...

:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

AK_sparky said:


> I usually let the people of Hack Depot make their own mistakes, but there was one that I had to intervene in.
> 
> A guy was in the electrical section looking at breakers and had a broken 2P 15A in has hand that was he looking to replace.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, dude, please leave you have no clue what your talking about. Conductors in NM-B are insulated with THHN which is good for 90*C, 14 gauge THHN is clearly listed for 25 amps at 90*C in the NEC. Because that is a 2 pole breaker NEC says it can not take more than 80% of 30 amps which gives you 24 amps. Totally safe dude.




> "well for starters resi breaker terminals aren't even rated for 90*C"


 
Nope still incorrect. NEC clearly lets you adjust for temperature. Panels are located in basements below 86*F, actually around 65*F. If you understood the code you would see that table 310.15 (b) (2) lets you adjust for that. So at 24 amps the wire becomes 75*C at the terminal. All my breaker say 75*C cu or al.



> "Wow just wow"


 Im not sure what you don't get. I was an air force mechanic and now retired electrical engineer. The pros who built my home used 14 gauge wire and a 30amp breaker for my AC. 5 moths a year pulling 30amp and nothing has burned down. 


















:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

There's a guy that works in the electrical department at my local HD who apparently used to be an engineer, I think in the telecom field. Some of the advice he gives is pretty hilarious. By now he knows to offer me only pleasantries and not advice; I've shot him down too many times!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> There's a guy that works in the electrical department at my local HD who apparently used to be an engineer, I think in the telecom field. Some of the advice he gives is pretty hilarious. By now he knows to offer me only pleasantries and not advice; I've shot him down too many times!:whistling2::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

meadow said:


> Im not sure what you don't get. I was an air force mechanic and now retired electrical engineer. The pros who built my home used 14 gauge wire and a 30amp breaker for my AC. 5 moths a year pulling 30amp and nothing has burned down.


I have been humbled....:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a gap in my...erm...professional career and went to work for HD for three months. They had me working plumbing and electrical. One day I caught a fellow associate selling a guy 3" ventilation duct as water pipe  .


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

AK_sparky said:


> I have been humbled....:thumbsup:


That is the only real PHD idiots will ever acquire :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

meadow said:


> That is the only real *PHD* idiots will ever acquire :laughing:



PHD = *P*retty *H*umbling *D*ude :laughing:




meadow said:


> The thing about ET no one will get hostile or derail an entire thread trying to prove experts wrong. You post here and you get an intellectual discussion rather than a flame war.



Wellllll.................... there have been a few times where that isn't true..you of all people should know that, lol. :whistling2:

But yes, on here the professionals here will get spirited but rarely out of control. 

And on another electrical forum, a certain member and I were at war for a long time over MWBC's. 

A few choice words by PM later we had pretty much reached a middle ground. :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

A couple of fellows last week at HD looking to get some #10 so cord to wire up an 18kw tankless water heater.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> A couple of fellows last week at HD looking to get some #10 so cord to wire up an 18kw tankless water heater.



That's not a complete sentence bra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> When I explained to him why I didn't want what he was peddling.....he looked at me like a deer in the headlights and said "I don't think you understand this electrical stuff". :laughing: I dug out my wallet, handed him my Red Seal Construction Electrician license and asked him if _he_ understood what that was.


See, you dropped the _bomb _Rollie....he probably cried himself to sleep that night , hasn't got it up, won't procreate , and we'll _all _be deprived of the pitter patter of little orange smocks ..._.jeeeeze!_ ~C:jester:S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index5/#post1893777


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> :
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index5/#post1893777


I was reading through that thread this morning.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

That concrete joe guy is a real piece of work. I bet he's an engineer.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I was reading through that thread this morning.


My bad, just thought his responce was funny


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pharon said:


> That concrete joe guy is a real piece of work. I bet he's an engineer.


He has stated on there that his background is in electrical and nuclear engineering.......and proceeded to tell me that I sound like an idiot because I put something in simple easy laymans terms. 

I may have called him out on a few things as well.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> :
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index5/#post1893777


Good lord Meadow. Do you realize there are over 1500 _viewers _of the electrical section alone at any given time? 

I know you'd like some appreciable level of sanity in the ascii universe, and i applaude you and every other sparky willing to go the distance in such a noble venue:thumbsup:

In fact, if i could write you in for NFPA chief , i surely would. But methinks you should take a few minutes and listen>:whistling2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TytGOeiW0aE

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> My bad, just thought his responce was funny


I think either concrete_joe is trollin or is dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Best part about that thread is that no one even gets into why bonding is more important than grounding. I have a feeling joe probably thinks that it's the ground that trips a circuit on a fault.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> Several years ago I posted on DIY regarding to a grounding issues someone was having, this numb-nuts lawyer tried to tell me I was not only wrong but insinuated I was ignorant of how grounding works.
> 
> Not I am no lawyer (but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night) and by far not the brightest person on the planet, but when it comes to grounding I know a fair bit.
> 
> His advice was so off base as to be criminal which should get him disbarred.


Is this the lawyer you're referring to?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/historic-plumbing-practices-253714/#post1894793


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's just no_ nice_ way to hand some poster his azz......~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Good lord Meadow. Do you realize there are over 1500 _viewers _of the electrical section alone at any given time?


 All the more reason to have the OP get the right info. 





> I know you'd like some appreciable level of sanity in the ascii universe, and i applaude you and every other sparky willing to go the distance in such a noble venue:thumbsup:


 Thanks, that mean a lot to me 






> In fact, if i could write you in for NFPA chief , i surely would. But methinks you should take a few minutes and listen>:whistling2:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TytGOeiW0aE
> 
> ~CS~


 
At this point BDSM is keeping me going :laughing::jester: But I have absolutely no problem stepping in to stand up for Stickboy and Speedy Petey 












aftershockews said:


> I think either concrete_joe is trollin or is dumb as a box of rocks.


One of those two, by all means.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Its official, I smell a troll:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index6/#post1896265


Rollie, please drag yourself over there and tear him a new one.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

meadow said:


> Its official, I smell a troll:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index6/#post1896265
> 
> ...


I'm in there now meadow. Waiting for his response.:laughing: I could have some fun with this.:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm in there now meadow. Waiting for his response.:laughing: I could have some fun with this.:laughing:


Please do, Im making pop corn :lol::lol:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its really the only reason I went there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Its really the only reason I went there. :thumbsup:


You really rattled that guy earlier, he called for your banishment after only one post.:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well 4Square.....it would seem he doesn't like me. I have that effect on people sometimes.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Well 4Square.....it would seem he doesn't like me. I have that effect on people sometimes.


The mod deleted the some of the comments for being off topic/disrespectful, but what do they call it when arrogant wankers go on for pages disrespecting electricians?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm in there now meadow. Waiting for his response.:laughing: I could have some fun with this.:laughing:


 Rollie, show me the rule that says three wire circuits need to have a common trip.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Rollie, show me the rule that says three wire circuits need to have a common trip.



210.4 Multiwire Branch Circuits.
(A) General. Branch circuits recognized by this article shall be permitted as multiwire circuits. A multiwire circuit shall be permitted to be considered as multiple circuits. All conductors of a multiwire branch circuit shall originate from the same panelboard or similar distribution equipment.
Informational Note:  A 3-phase, 4-wire, wye-connected power system used to supply power to nonlinear loads may necessitate that the power system design allow for the possibility of high harmonic currents on the neutral conductor.
(B) Disconnecting Means. Each multiwire branch circuit shall be provided with a means that will simultaneously disconnect all ungrounded conductors at the point where the branch circuit originates.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

meadow said:


> The mod deleted the some of the comments for being off topic/disrespectful, but what do they call it when arrogant wankers go on for pages disrespecting electricians?


Us "pros" are meant to be disrespected. Its not like we had to go through an 8000 hr apprenticeship along with approximately 1200 hrs of classroom training, attend hundreds of hours of safety training, continue on with hundreds of hours of updating training on things like Fire Alarm, HVAC controls, PLC programming and troubleshooting just to stay current.




WAIT......we do have to do all those things. :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> Rollie, show me the rule that says three wire circuits need to have a common trip.


 
It's not for us 99......we don't have that rule but the OP on the DIY site was from the US. The NEC does have that rule as ponyboy kindly pointed out for us.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> It's not for us 99......we don't have that rule but the OP on the DIY site was from the US. The NEC does have that rule as ponyboy kindly pointed out for us.


Common disconnect, not common trip.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Us "pros" are meant to be disrespected. Its not like we had to go through an 8000 hr apprenticeship along with approximately 1200 hrs of classroom training, attend hundreds of hours of safety training, continue on with hundreds of hours of updating training on things like Fire Alarm, HVAC controls, PLC programming and troubleshooting just to stay current.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yahhh, but as some of them have pointed out on You Tube we are a dumb bunch part of a conspiracy. After all with You tube vids showing how easy it is they can do it just like the pros... if overlooking the 50 dozen code violations. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> It's not for us 99......we don't have that rule but the OP on the DIY site was from the US. The NEC does have that rule as ponyboy kindly pointed out for us.


 ...and I thought I was going to trap you :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> ...and I thought I was going to trap you :laughing:


Sorry buddy :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> Sorry buddy :laughing::laughing:


You silly canadians need a maple leaf in you signature or something so we know when not to listen to you.:thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> Yahhh, but as some of them have pointed out on You Tube we are a dumb bunch part of a conspiracy. After all with You tube vids showing how easy it is they can do it just like the pros... if overlooking the 50 dozen code violations. :laughing:


Have you seen the HVAC videos on YouTube. Some of the electrical wiring they do is scary. I mean scary :blink:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to that site and created a username of P. Nisenvy but I don't think I am going to use it. Anybody want it?


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

99cents said:


> I went to that site and created a username of P. Nisenvy but I don't think I am going to use it. Anybody want it?


make it public here, there is enough troll to be feeded by other site


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

In case the thread gets vaporized, concrete headed joe:




> @OP, i suggest you take this info from the "pros" as a notice to call a reputable electrician or shop. the info they are providing may not be safe if certain things are not done correctly. their "pro" info may lead you to have a dangerous setup. your local electrician or shop can give you all the right info for a proper XXawg-MWBC or XX-2-2 wiring configuration.


Basically translates into this:

"tie you your microwave into the stove circuit. Your magnetron needs 220 to be radioactive, I bet your hot dogs aren't cooking fast enough. Ask your local home improvement store for all the right supply for this and other projects"


I said it yesterday and I will say it again, that place need to clean up the troll problem


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

heavysparky said:


> Have you seen the HVAC videos on YouTube. Some of the electrical wiring they do is scary. I mean scary :blink:


I have. Just don't comment on them, 45 posts by the guy who made it why you are wrong while joe public upvotes his only. :no:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Everyone knows you must derate 12-3 ....you morons(jk) LOL


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

pearls before swine....~CS~:laughing:


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Read those threads...hurt my brain...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Where can I buy me some of these fire starting handle ties?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Where can I buy me some of these fire starting handle ties?


When you find them, let me know. The best I can come up with is using pieces of 6011 or 7014 clipped in short lengths with the ends bent over.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Good stuff right here:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/problem-new-circuit-258625/#post1921761


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Palm meet face....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Pharon said:


> Good stuff right here:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/problem-new-circuit-258625/#post1921761


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Pharon said:


> Good stuff right here:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/problem-new-circuit-258625/#post1921761


That's awesome. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

At least our friend wasn't giving advice on pool wiring :laughing::

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/outlet-wiring-question-pool-light-253106/index2/#post1897041


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

It looked like an easy thread, I mean could be worse right?:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/nema-10-30r-nema-5-15p-wiring-258777/#post1923545

Turns out its just the tip of the iceburg:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/nema-10-30r-nema-5-15p-wiring-258777/index2/#post1924329

Hack work plus clueless DIYer. :no::no::no::no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

:blink: And the main panel is another WTF... where is the boning strap between the two bars???? floating grounds???? :blink::no::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

meadow said:


> It looked like an easy thread, I mean could be worse right?:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/nema-10-30r-nema-5-15p-wiring-258777/#post1923545
> 
> ...


Has my good friend, concrete-joe, chimed in on that thread yet? I should by and visit him:laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

This drives me nuts. People spend all this money on equiptment. And give no thought to how it will be wired. 
Pricing a hot tub install, and see peoples jaw drop. When it costs almost 1/3 of the price of the tub to wire it to code....
So this guy would rather screw around soldering his evs, than making sure he buys the proper one? Or simply hire a qualified electrician... 
I hope he does smoke it, on principle ( and spite) alone LOL.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Has my good friend, concrete-joe, chimed in on that thread yet? I should by and visit him:laughing:


Not yet!

He may give bad advice, but looks like he does some good work..

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/spa-208358/


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Has my good friend, concrete-joe, chimed in on that thread yet? I should by and visit him:laughing:


Not yet, but waiting for that moment :laughing:







NacBooster29 said:


> This drives me nuts. People spend all this money on equiptment. And give no thought to how it will be wired.
> Pricing a hot tub install, and see peoples jaw drop. When it costs almost 1/3 of the price of the tub to wire it to code....
> So this guy would rather screw around soldering his evs, than making sure he buys the proper one? Or simply hire a qualified electrician...
> I hope he does smoke it, on principle ( and spite) alone LOL.


What drives me nuts here is he doesn't want to hear anyone's answer telling him it wont work. He is clueless in terms of skill level, yet is confident he knows what to do. I am sure someone like Concrete Joe will eventually drop by telling him he can do that. Watch how highly coveted the OP makes them while the sparkies look like morons. 






jbfan said:


> Not yet!
> 
> He may give bad advice, but looks like he does some good work..
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/spa-208358/



Looks are the only thing hes good at... the wiring is self explanatory to us. :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Not yet!
> 
> He may give bad advice, but looks like he does some good work..
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/spa-208358/


 
No doubt. Its a nice looking job and he seems to know exactly what he is doing with that type of work......which is precisely he should stick to giving advice on what he knows.:thumbsup:

I watched Gray's Anatomy once.......maybe I should start giving medical advice.:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a motor/heater/control panel down in that mess.....? 










~CS~


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Is there a motor/heater/control panel down in that mess.....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme ask you this........Have you ever seen a hot tub/spa without a pump, heater and controller installed under it?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Lemme ask you this........Have you ever seen a hot tub/spa without a pump, heater and controller installed under it?


Well, actually......no Rollie....i stopped reading the thread there .....i was afraid you were gonna say something like that.....~CS~


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Well, actually......no Rollie....i stopped reading the thread there .....i was afraid you were gonna say something like that.....~CS~


I too, quit reading when I saw that. I was hoping he has an access there somewhere:no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Mind blowing. I swear people who DIY to that extreme are in it for EGO, not get it right.

People think I am a mental case when I flat out refuse to step in pools and marinas. What people don't know is just how many of them are wired by none electricians.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It gets _better_ with HI's here, most of which _were_ DIYers , who'll walk on by it all to cite a double tapped breaker. 

Usually they work for RE agencies , who pass their _'list'_ onto us , which in _years past_ we simply addressed and invoiced out.

Until we were given a_ choice _by a lawyer asking which _'side of the bench'_ we'd like to sit on via a RE vs. HO dispute.....

_annna one anna two....._


*I keep a close watch on this work of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I know most HI's are all code blind
Because it's mine, I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be screwed
I find myself alone when each inspections through
Yes, I'll admit that I'm a tool for you
Because it's mine, I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
There's just no way to make two wrongs a right
And litigation proves only deep pockets right
Because it's mine, I walk the line

They've given me these codes to keep by my side
But none of them will matter if they want my hide
And it's a given that i'll never turn that tide
Because it's mine, I walk the line*
:laughing::whistling2::no:

~C_(w/apologies to the Man in Black)_S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> It gets _better_ with HI's here, most of which _were_ DIYers , who'll walk on by it all to cite a double tapped breaker.
> 
> Usually they work for RE agencies , who pass their _'list'_ onto us , which in _years past_ we simply addressed and invoiced out.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> _annna one anna two....._
> 
> 
> *I keep a close watch on this work of mine*
> ...


These get better all the time Steve-O.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> *It gets better with HI's here, most of which were DIYers , who'll walk on by it all to cite a double tapped breaker*.
> 
> Usually they work for RE agencies , who pass their _'list'_ onto us , which in _years past_ we simply addressed and invoiced out.
> 
> ...


Add into the mix (at least in my area) the _inspector_ contracted by _your_ beloved insurance cabal.:laughing:

They take a two or three week course to learn the major concerns to watch for when inspecting a home and are pronounced fit to determine wether a dwelling is _insurance worthy_ or not. They walk through the home with an obvious air of arrogance and pronounce systems from electrical to foundations to hvac and plumbing, fit or unfit.


I endured one such inspector in a home I purchased in 2008. He was sent to assess the risk involved to the insurance company in insuring my older home. 
I allowed him to ramble on about the lack of deadbolts on the doors, the adequate(but barely) guardrails on the patio, the unacceptable plumbing trap under the kitchen sink but I drew the definitive line when he removed a screwdriver from his back pocket and proceeded to remove the cover from my newly installed electrical panel.
At this point I invited him to show me his electrical license (which he obviously didn't have) or to remove himself from my property. He left and proceeded to write a scathing report about the deplorable electrical systems in my home, the same electrical systems which I refused to allow him to inspect.

I contacted the insurance company and explained the entire situation and they in turn found no other reason as to why they could not insure my home. 
Their one condition, the electrical must be inspected by an independent(they would not accept me inspecting my own home) _licensed_ electrician as by law in this province, ONLY a _licensed electrician_ or EE could pass judgement on the safety of an installed electrical system.
My query as to how they could send_ their_ ,obviously unlicensed inspector in to check the electrical system fell on deaf ears.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

meadow said:


> :
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/two-circuits-one-rmoex-cable-254410/index5/#post1893777



Awesome, Pure awesome


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Christ on a cracker Rollie! ~CS~


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Wholly yikes again! That hurt my noodle too hard.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JW Splicer said:


> Wholly yikes again! That hurt my noodle too hard.


Stop that!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I said it before, Ill say it now and Ill keep saying it, DIY chatroom is in dire need of mods :lol::lol::lol::lol:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cat-5-wire-light-bulb-259729/#post1933081


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

Good ol' Cletis! He posted this in the plumbing section over there. I was laughing my *ss off when I first read it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/lime-way-down-water-heater-193681/


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

brodgers said:


> Good ol' Cletis! He posted this in the plumbing section over there. I was laughing my *ss off when I first read it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/lime-way-down-water-heater-193681/


:laughing::laughing::laughing: That's so him.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Nothing more entertaining than DIYers talking about grounding:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/


----------



## sparky278 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pharon said:


> Nothing more entertaining than DIYers talking about grounding:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/


 
electrons, end of life cycle....you got to be kidding :laughing::lol::wallbash:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Wait until they start posting links with incorrect info as something to back up their claims.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Concrete Joe is involved now. Make sure you take good notes.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pharon said:


> Concrete Joe is involved now. Make sure you take good notes.


Well if my good friend Concrete Joe is there....I absolutely must stop in and say hello. Maybe he will call for me to be banned again:laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay so whats the story with Concrete Joe?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

NC EET said:


> Okay so whats the story with Concrete Joe?


Head full of rocks, typical engineer. Knows everything( he thinks) us pee ons who work on > 600volt systems are all morons. 
SOS different day


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Well if my good friend Concrete Joe is there....I absolutely must stop in and say hello. Maybe he will call for me to be banned again:laughing:





NC EET said:


> Okay so whats the story with Concrete Joe?


He still stuck on current carrying conductors. You know, if you don't have enough ground rods 10/4 wont be enough for those pesky handle ties:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/#post1951977



> one reason, fault devices like GFI dont like to see the imbalance between hot and neutral. 2nd reason, if you have gnd and N bonded at sub then there is potential for shock if you touch the metal housing if there is compromised N wire between sub and main. gec is there to catch the fault, not as a secondary CCC.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

NC EET said:


> Okay so whats the story with Concrete Joe?


 
My very first post on that site, I decided to be a bit of an a$$ (I know......its a huge surprise:laughing and I _sort_ of tuned him up for his crap. Told him he was being absolutely insane and that his advice had zero relevance in the discussion. I _may_ have even hinted that he is an idiot.......and he asked for me to be banned after my very first post.

Lots of the true pro's who are in there giving real advice immediately came forward to back me up.

It was a good time.:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> My very first post on that site, I decided to be a bit of an a$$ (I know......its a huge surprise:laughing and I _sort_ of tuned him up for his crap. Told him he was being absolutely insane and that his advice had zero relevance in the discussion. I _may_ have even hinted that he is an idiot.......and he asked for me to be banned after my very first post.
> 
> Lots of the true pro's who are in there giving real advice immediately came forward to back me up.
> 
> It was a good time.:laughing:


I saw you did right. :thumbsup: If anything he needs a ban.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

He was surprisingly mellow in the thread about grounding/bonding. I won't even begin to post in that thread yet. I may get my a$$ handed to me when it comes to grounding and bonding but I keep reading and studying about it.

This guy seemed pretty good though.


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/#post1952073


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> He was surprisingly mellow in the thread about grounding/bonding. I won't even begin to post in that thread yet. I may get my a$$ handed to me when it comes to grounding and bonding but I keep reading and studying about it.
> 
> This guy seemed pretty good though.
> 
> ...



He isnt to bad. I have to admit I see more mods dropping by, which I think might be a reason behind the calm. Hope they stay. Just a few days ago I was able to post in 5 separate threads without being told Im wrong :laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Why in the world do DIY argue with actual electricians... Then again, someone tried to argue with me that singe the neutral and ground are bonded at the main breaker they can be bonded anywhere down the line since the neutral is basically a ground.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

NC EET said:


> Why in the world do DIY argue with actual electricians... Then again, someone tried to argue with me that singe the neutral and ground are bonded at the main breaker they can be bonded anywhere down the line since the neutral is basically a ground.



I have no clue, some people are like that. There a few guys on that site that have done pretty much everything in their home and think of themselves as legends. In their eyes your just jealous of their superiority.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not sure that the content in that thread is 100% correct, but it again goes back to why it's so important to have separate terms for bonding and grounding, as they are completely different topics. Using "grounding" for both makes a widely misunderstood concept even more confusing.

And I'm not sure I have the energy to go down that rabbit hole with DIYers just yet. It's hard enough talking about it with all professionals lol.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I just try my best not to argue with people in real life these days, I'm working on that on forums. All I care about is my career and my degree, if someone is wrong so long as they're not involved in my job I don't care anymore.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> I'm not sure that the content in that thread is 100% correct, but it again goes back to why it's so important to have separate terms for bonding and grounding, as they are completely different topics. Using "grounding" for both makes a widely misunderstood concept even more confusing.
> 
> And I'm not sure I have the energy to go down that rabbit hole with DIYers just yet. It's hard enough talking about it with all professionals lol.



A lot of half truths and speculation. Plus, dude, he still thinking about thos neutrals melting :laughing:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/index2/#post1952665


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> I'm not sure that the content in that thread is 100% correct, but it again goes back to why it's so important to have separate terms for bonding and grounding, as they are completely different topics. Using "grounding" for both makes a widely misunderstood concept even more confusing.
> 
> And I'm not sure I have the energy to go down that rabbit hole with DIYers just yet. It's hard enough talking about it with all professionals lol.



And this always has been a peeve of mine, you say something thats correct for the subject being discussed and they toss in something veering off as though you were wrong to begin with:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-neutral-theory-question-261633/index2/#post1953169




> That can be debated. *An enrgized metal plate is not necessarily dangerous.* It's the difference in potential between that energized metal plate... and anything else in the general vicinity which makes the hazard. I can touch that energized metal plate and not feel a thing. But if I touch that AND a grounded plate I will get zapped.
> People automatically see grounds as safety devices and get lulled into the idea that they are not dangerous, but the truth is that a ground can kill you just as easily as it can save you. It's just another (potential) current carrying conductor and should be respected as such.


Yahhh, if standing on a rubber mat. but 99% of the time your not so you will feel a thing. No need to touch a ground plate.

He is right about potential being relative in a theory standpoint.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

meadow said:


> And this always has been a peeve of mine, you say something thats correct for the subject being discussed and they toss in something veering off as though you were wrong to begin with.


THANK YOU. That bothered me but I didn't want to seem petty. He implies that an energized metal faceplate is no big deal but then goes on to say that ground wires are dangerous, wtf?

And then the follow up post about GFCI not being 5mA but rather between 4-6... I mean, c'mon.

Dorothy, you're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> THANK YOU. That bothered me but I didn't want to seem petty. He implies that an energized metal faceplate is no big deal but then goes on to say that ground wires are dangerous, wtf?
> 
> And then the follow up post about GFCI not being 5mA but rather between 4-6... I mean, c'mon.
> 
> Dorothy, you're not in Kansas anymore.


 
That place has an atmosphere you have to see first hand to believe. Every little thing by an electrician will be knocked around some way. This is another one:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/mixing-14-12-branch-261833/#post1954353

Your just clarifying, its ok.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

NC EET said:


> Why in the world do DIY argue with actual electricians......


 
I ask myself this question all the time.

I also wonder why I didn't argue with the guy who runs the body shop that repaired my car last week and the mechanic who replaced the rear axle and re-aligned the suspension and steering.................... WAIT......I didn't argue because those guys are professionals and are trained to do what they do _without_ my input.:laughing:


I also question why in the hell some DIY'ers would ever _want_ to know anything about some of this stuff.:no:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> I ask myself this question all the time.
> 
> I also wonder why I didn't argue with the guy who runs the body shop that repaired my car last week and the mechanic who replaced the rear axle and re-aligned the suspension and steering.................... WAIT......I didn't argue because those guys are professionals and are trained to do what they do _without_ my input.:laughing:
> 
> ...


I blame the old idea of a handyman that can do anything the professionals can do just as well. I mean, it's great to have hobbies and build stuff yourself but they should stick to things that are not dangerous and or lethal when done incorrectly, like electrical wiring.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

There are a few over there that know what they're talking about but for all I know they're just from here but with different usernames. I need a legend/cheat sheet lol


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> There are a few over there that know what they're talking about but for all I know they're just from here but with different usernames. I need a legend/cheat sheet lol


Other than Stickboy1375 (who is brilliant) most everyone else is from here. I wish I had the cheat sheet to.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

meadow said:


> Other than Stickboy1375 (who is brilliant) most everyone else is from here. I wish I had the cheat sheet to.


 
OK............ you got me, I'm really Concrete_Joe:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> OK............ you got me, I'm really Concrete_Joe:laughing:


I know you aren't. :laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's one that I just didn't follow anymore.
I'm not sure you can access it, so let me know.

http://handy.scout.com/forums/5253-electrical/13768445-running-8-gauge-wiring?s=154


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

meadow said:


> Other than Stickboy1375 (who is brilliant) most everyone else is from here. I wish I had the cheat sheet to.


I am me!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

jbfan said:


> I am me!


I saw a jbfan on there! 

Has the forum always been like this? Or just the past 2 years?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

meadow said:


> I saw a jbfan on there!
> 
> Has the forum always been like this? Or just the past 2 years?


It runs in cycles.

The know it all's get it out of there system and go off someplace else, then new ones take their place.

I hope that guys gives mostly correct answers and acknowledges when he is wrong!:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

jbfan said:


> It runs in cycles.
> 
> The know it all's get it out of there system and go off someplace else, then new ones take their place.
> 
> I hope that guys gives mostly correct answers and acknowledges when he is wrong!:whistling2:


I hope so. I think gregzoll might have actually left, but who knows.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Pharon said:


> And then the follow up post about GFCI not being 5mA but rather between 4-6... I mean


4-6 milliamperes is correct though. It isn't exactly 5.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Give Cletis extra troll points for posting his website http://cletiselectric.com/


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Pharon said:


> There are a few over there that know what they're talking about but for all I know they're just from here but with different usernames. I need a legend/cheat sheet lol


Know a Little = Brian John = Bad Electrian.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Know a Little = Brian John = Bad Electrian.


I feel I need a cross reference for this site! I can't remember who is who.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

NacBooster29 said:


> I feel I need a cross reference for this site! I can't remember who is who.


I am me.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im still me.....always have been, always will be. I sorta miss Cletis though.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've lost track of my user names over the years. :whistling2:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

DITTO !
Bring back Cletis.
I miss a good ol technical ding dong.

I carnt believe this thread is still going ?
Blah blah blah !


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I've lost track of my user names over the years. :whistling2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbdown::thumbdown::lol:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Good discussion, but kind of doesn't help the OP. Just get main breaker and be done with it:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/did-i-grab-wrong-panel-sub-261585/index3/


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

*How electricians do it*

:laughing: More professional: 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/my-main-panel-horribly-done-262722/#post1964570




> Dear god why.... I never understood this, while hooking up the ground & neutral to the same buss bar might be acceptable (depending on your area) why for the love of god does any electrician do it this way. I could never wrap my mind around this. It looks much neater & more professional for all grounds to be on 1 side & all neutrals to be on the other.


 
Professional panel:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/my-main-panel-horribly-done-262722/index2/#post1969058



> Well, here is my electric panel.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

No freaking way. That's a gd riot. Someone give that guy his jman card. LOL


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, now I have a headache!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Concrete Joe helped him wire in that panel. It must be perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Concrete Joe helped him wire in that panel. It must be perfect.:thumbsup:


😂😂 I bet 



Sent from my Android useing et app


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is he being proud of that, or did i miss something?:001_huh:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

papaotis said:


> is he being proud of that, or did i miss something?:001_huh:


He sees nothing wrong with it except some bs code about wrapping the neutral with tape.:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jbfan said:


> He sees nothing wrong with it except some bs code about wrapping the neutral with tape.:laughing:


 
Yeah.....tape is certainly the problem there.:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

papaotis said:


> is he being proud of that, or did i miss something?:001_huh:


No, he is proud :blink::blink:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/mixing-wire-sizes-265761/#post1997802



concrete_joe said:


> how about #12 on 20A ocd and then 100ft away you drop down to #14 to feed a few fixed low power items? NEC says no, my local engineering dept says "ok".


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/mixing-wire-sizes-265761/#post1997802




He just doesn't know when to quite. :laughing: Cant wait for the tangent explaining why its ok. :laughing::no:


----------



## jaydenryan1412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice...Cheers....!!!!


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

There's a woodworking forum I frequent with a section for workshops. It always amazes me when I see someone post an electrical question followed by a flurry of woodworkers giving electrical installation advice. It's like asking your neighbors for medical advice, and then following that advice. One guy copies and pastes quotes from the NEC, like that will settle everything. 

It's funny how many people think the NEC is gospel. Most have no idea that there are municipalities that make changes to the NEC or that have written their own code and don't even use the NEC. All I tell them is, "Call your inspector."


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sparky Girl said:


> There's a woodworking forum I frequent with a section for workshops. It always amazes me when I see someone post an electrical question followed by a flurry of woodworkers giving electrical installation advice. It's like asking your neighbors for medical advice, and then following that advice. One guy copies and pastes quotes from the NEC, like that will settle everything.
> 
> It's funny how many people think the NEC is gospel. Most have no idea that there are municipalities that make changes to the NEC or that have written their own code and don't even use the NEC. All I tell them is, "Call your inspector."


Or better call their local electrician!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Just came across this post, funny considering its only a 15 amp copier, let alone an answer to the OP's question :lol::lol::lol::lol: 


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cont...-wire-wiring-input-please-271905/#post2064065



> The best thing your "friend" can do, is hire an electrician to update the Meter, Rain head and change out the Fuse Panel if there is still one, to a Circuit Breaker panel.


 His typical threads :laughing: :

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/4-wire-gfci-dishwasher-188873/#post1255843

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/dishwasher-disposal-otr-micro-circuits-114582/index2/#post710950


Starting from this one:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/kitchen-electrical-146347/#post938605


And yahhh about the last post, Stickboy has an aggressive tone because just about everything greg posts in electrical is totally incorrect. 



And loves to get hostile with OPs:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/throwing-breaker-204787/#post1386468

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/throwing-breaker-204787/index2/#post1387953

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/throwing-breaker-204787/index3/#post1388038



The guy also posts over on AVS, and its scary how confident he is about something he knows absolutely nothing about 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/40-ol...-didn-t-realize-plasma-took-so-many-amps.html

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...n/1480638-circuit-breaker-question-quick.html


I cant help but think he is just trolling.


----------



## tcgelectric (Jan 11, 2014)

I have horses that I play around with in my spare time, so being in that world I have wired a bunch of horse barns etc on Long Island per article 547. We're more suburban than rural around here so a lot of guys are not familiar with ag building wiring hence I have gotten quite a bit of that work. 

I used to post on an equestrian forum pretty regularly in an effort to be helpful because I have seen so many barns with really despicable wiring and it breaks my heart when I read of a barn fire where horses perish.

That said, the DIY "experts" on that forum wore me down. As was said, a lot of people want validation, not advice. "My brother in law who once worked as an electrician one summer wired our barn in Romex and it works fine". 

After about the 500th time patiently explaining the code and the reasons for it, and being chastised for my efforts, I pretty much gave up. I still offer one on one advice on request, just not in the public forum..


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This is just to classic :laughing::laughing:





> Originally Posted by *InPhase277*
> _The answer to your question "Why was I getting 102 volts between hot and the metal box" is because there is capacitance between the wires and the box. There is an invisible electric field reaching out across empty space. This field can store and transmit energy. Super high impedance digital meters don't present enough load to "pull" this capacitive circuit down, so it reads some voltage. If you put a low resistance load, like a light bulb, between hot and the box, the bulb would not light and you meter would read 0._





> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*
> _I do not know where you got your license and training from. This has nothing to do with capacitance. It is because you have really old wiring that over the years, the junction points are starting to become corroded, which causes a high resistance.
> 
> Once you place a high current drawing appliance on old wiring (ie Space Heater), you usually end up with a nice fire.
> ...





> *Inphase277*
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *gregzoll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy needs to be banned. Every thread, just mind blowing.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

"Go get a physics book, cover it in butter, and pound it sideways."

That is the greatest thing I've ever read on any forum.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

meadow said:


> This is just to classic :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy needs to be banned. Every thread, just mind blowing.


I'm willing to bet that he and I would get along really well.:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm willing to bet that he and I would get along really well.


You can try. :laughing::thumbsup:


Even better, supposedly hes an electrician :blink::blink:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cont...iring-input-please-271905/index3/#post2076338


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm willing to bet that he and I would get along really well.:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


He used to be a member here, but was banned long ago.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is his reasoning :laughing:



> J.V. you will never find a forum that 100% agrees to everything posted. That is what makes everyone unique.
> 
> The problem lies when you have certain individuals in a forum that would rather attack a person that posted something they do not agree with, instead of keeping on topic.
> 
> ...


 So according to him he is being attacked, not the electricians he loves to harass.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosD7h2703o

~C:no:S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*To all the hacks we've loathed before
Who screwed up all our jobs and more
It's sad our system bred , we dedicate this thread
To all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the codes we once obsessed 
And may I say they stood the test
For helping us to know, the bogus fees we throw
To bureaucrats who could care less 

To all the hacks who shared our trade
Who post on boards how it's all made
We're glad they went along, I dedicate this song
To all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the hacks who scared me silly
Who's installs guilt came by proxy
They live within our heart, just let our liable part
With all the hacks we've loathed before

To all the sparks who shared the strife
When fire's blame comes like a knife 
The one thing that we dread, we dedicate this thread
To all the hacks we've loathed before*

~C_(w/apologies to Willy Nelson)_S~


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

meadow said:


> You can try. :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Even better, supposedly hes an electrician :blink::blink:
> ...


There is no way in hell he is a licensed electrician.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> There is no way in hell he is a licensed electrician.


Someone on there thinks he is :no:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jbfan said:


> He used to be a member here, but was banned long ago.


Do you remember what his alias was?



Pharon said:


> There is no way in hell he is a licensed electrician.





meadow said:


> Someone on there thinks he is :no:


He did tell the DIY forum that he is not licensed but an ex Navy electrician and worked with his father on electrical.

Like I said, he just told that forum he is not licensed.
I have been around here a long time and have seen Greg around for years.
I thought he was licensed until today.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

John, I think it was the same name he has there, Inphase277.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jbfan said:


> John, I think it was the same name he has there, Inphase277.


Thanks Keith, I know InPhase277, its Greg I was asking about. Gregzoll.
Was he gregzoll here?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> InPhase277 knows what he's doing, Gregzoll sometimes does, but he flat refuses to admit when he's wrong and will not learn anything from anyone.
> 
> Pretty much opposite ends of the scale.


I think I know why that is:



> And those so called experts do not have an clue or idea how electrical systems work.


 :laughing:

From this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...n/1480638-circuit-breaker-question-quick.html


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Thanks Keith, I know InPhase277, its Greg I was asking about. Gregzoll.
> Was he gregzoll here?


I don't think so.

I have run into him on other DIY forums before.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Wait, Greg actually thanked those posts directed at him? 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cont...iring-input-please-271905/index4/#post2081753


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

meadow said:


> Wait, Greg actually thanked those posts directed at him?
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cont...iring-input-please-271905/index4/#post2081753


That is just awsome.

I like the line about the bus being so short the front and rear bumper use the same bolts.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> That is just awsome.
> 
> I like the line about the bus being so short the front and rear bumper use the same bolts.


I know right? :laughing: I am willing to bet he thought those were directed at Inphase277. Something makes me think ego is overly strong in this one.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

They should rename that forum to hacksandhandymentalk.com

Nothing grinds my gears like a handyman. Just hack apart every trade that's ever existed. A life time of knowledge was magically crammed into 6 months of relamping and plunging toilets. You make a fine finish carpenter, what with the piss stained 2x4 trim around the door frame. I love the accent that grade D plywood brings out in the staircase. Oh and how lovely is that low voltage ring with a switch on the neutral? My my, you make a fine tradesman oh handyman!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Some new posts :laughing:



http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/copper-alumium-wire-box-pole-small-house-274569/#post2083809

Defending the original:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/copper-alumium-wire-box-pole-small-house-274569/#post2084825


And of course:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/when-breaker-goes-bad-274425/#post2081193

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/when-breaker-goes-bad-274425/#post2081697

"I know that" 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/when-breaker-goes-bad-274425/index2/#post2083401


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Man what a dingus that guy is. What an intermittent power problem on one circuit has to do with his having seen a 400 amp breaker with a softball-sized hole in it caused by bad phase synchronization on a ship to shore system I cannot understand...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

That guy is worse than concrete joe.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> That guy is worse than concrete joe.


:laughing: You don't even know  :no:


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm glad I don't splice aluminum to copper every day, otherwise the whole downtown core would be compromised as the two metals spliced together would eventually create a short circuit. Hopefully he never finds out about all that dirty electricity from all my ground currents.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a feeling this thread will get awfully painful:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-loop-276842/#post2106946


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Copied and pasted from a woodworker's forum:

_I realize this thread is not specifically about underground wiring but outdoor and underground are often related. 

Even when not buried I prefer to run direct-burial cable in plastic conduit instead of pulling individual wires, even for short runs (unless the conductors are large, of course). I like the extra physical protection, especially underground. I also read of exleriences where burrowing animals chewed through UF cable. The recommendation for animal deterrent is to use 2" conduit. My runs are usually between farm buildings and runs are long - it would be a real pain to dig anoher trench and do it over. My farm has over 2500 ft of outside wiring with not a single suspended wire - even the utility service is buried, 7200 volts in a 600 ft underground run to a transformer on a concrete pad. I don't have to worry about trees in a storm!

BTW, since it is sometimes difficult to pull UF cable through long runs of conduit, I lay the entire length of cable next to the trench and slide conduit sections over the cable and glue one at a time. This is much easier. 

Also, I don't know if this is standard practice for underground wiring (and water) but when filling the trench I add a few inches of fill then lay down two strips of wide brightly colored caution tape, then nearly fill the trench and add a third tape a few inches below the ground surface. This has been so handy when digging or locating years later.

When going to all the trouble of digging a trench to my shop (250 ft), I laid an extra run of empty 2" conduit in the trench, empty except for a rope. _

Have fun!


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

From the same guy as above:

_I have one of my own perhaps as interesting. I once ran 400' of extension cords from the house to give me temporary light in the barn. These were 100 ft #12 extension cords, plugged into GFCI at the house, directly on the ground under the leaves in the woods. Where one cord plugged into the next I globbed dielectric grease, wrapped the joint with plastic and duct tape, put it on a brick, and covered it with a bucket, At one point it is all of 4" under a gravel drive. Enough to give an electrical inspector or insurance man a heart attack.

It has been there for 11 or 12 years now. Not one issue, yet, and no apparent deterioration in the cords where visible. Some day I'll replace it and do it right. Real soon now. (I bought the cable and conduit a couple of years ago.) _

:blink:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This really borders on BDSM :no: 


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-loop-276842/index2/#post2109505


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I just had the thought reading these debaucheries that somewhere a pro-lyricist board exists with a lot to talk about.....:whistling2:~CS~:jester:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I just had the thought reading these debaucheries that somewhere a pro-lyricist board exists with a lot to talk about.....:whistling2:~CS~:jester:


Only because we have a DIY forum without mods let alone electrician mods. :no:


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd comment but right now I'm running some garden hose underground for a 480 feed. I just like the extra physical protection of garden hose.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Sparky Girl said:


> I'd comment but right now I'm running some garden hose underground for a 480 feed. I just like the extra physical protection of garden hose.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Meadow -- your buddy Greg posted a photo of his home's electrical panel, lol:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/data-wires-necessary-286706/#post2197986


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They ran me off because I had the audacity to question the motives of some of the pros who post there.
Some of the pros are from here. Including me occasionally.


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Sparky Girl said:


> I'd comment but right now I'm running some garden hose underground for a 480 feed. I just like the extra physical protection of garden hose.


I can't leave it alone, it's too funny!

You could run it in a water line, then those pesky varmints would drown before they could chew your wire.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

How did I miss this before? Soooooo joining.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pharon said:


> Hey Meadow -- your buddy Greg posted a photo of his home's electrical panel, lol:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/data-wires-necessary-286706/#post2197986


:laughing: That's nothing, Concrete Joe is at it again, starting from here:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-pool-bonding-150151/index2/#post2185210


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

He sounds really smart, Im mean he might actually be right, perhaps we just don't understand his genius? :blink:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-pool-bonding-150151/index5/#post2204746


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

What is stopping him from fully typing the word "ground"? The rest of his posts are full sentences with pretty much no abbreviation, but he continually talks about "gnd rods".


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> What is stopping him from fully typing the word "ground"? The rest of his posts are full sentences with pretty much no abbreviation, but he continually talks about "gnd rods".


I was wondering the same thing :laughing:


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Recent advice on a thread about pulling direct burial cable through conduit:

_I'm not an electrician either. But I've run a bunch of wires in conduits. including one to my greenhouse Some advice:
Don't use 3/4 or even 1" pipe. It is far easier to pull wires through bigger pipe, especially if you are pulling a cable with a sheath on it.
Use the gray electrical PVC
Use the big electrical sweeps (90 degree fittings with a large radius) - - don't even try to use water fittings as they are a PITA to pull the wires through
40 feet isn't that much of a pull, but if you have any issues pulling the cable, get a bottle of the pulling lubricant. Liquid dish soap or KY may work in a pinch

_Maybe he's a proctologist :whistling2:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

KY....

Honey, I am telling you... It is for wire pulls and that is it!

LOL....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *concrete_joe*  
_2) salt water = ions, you are not likely to get shocked in a salt water pool where the railings are in the water (wire bonded or not)._

You should make this proposal in the next NEC.... see how that works out for you. 


That really made me laugh ..... "see how that works out for you" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was reading this thread here when I was posting there:laughing: Now I'm banned there for correcting that 'tard Gregzoll. 

Some people are beyond help.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I love me a good argument: I should start wasting time over there, too.... :shifty:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Big John said:


> I love me a good argument: I should start wasting time over there, too.... :shifty:


Yeah, they've over-moderated this place to the point where almost no good arguments break out here anymore...


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

The original poster that asked; drelldrell, didn't have any objections.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Big John said:


> I love me a good argument: I should start wasting time over there, too.... :shifty:


Maybe you should reply to the '2 battery' question just posted :laughing::laughing:

Quick .... 'fore it's locked


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

meadow said:


> Professional panel:


It's one thing to sneak off to the bathroom and produce a stinking turd, it's another thing altogether to run back into the dinner party waving that turd overhead because you're so proud of it.

That dude is the worst kind of DIYer.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Big John said:


> It's one thing to sneak off to the bathroom and produce a stinking turd, it's another thing altogether to run back into the dinner party waving that turd overhead because you're so proud of it.
> 
> That dude is the worst kind of DIYer.


That is a great picture
He even labeled the main breaker with "on" "off" stickers, I can honestly say I have never labeled breakers on or off

How is the feeder coming in


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I was reading this thread here when I was posting there:laughing: Now I'm banned there for correcting that 'tard Gregzoll.
> 
> Some people are beyond help.



I still cant figure out how that guy isnt banned.  Its like the mods there want him giving away incorrect/dangerous advice.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> It's one thing to sneak off to the bathroom and produce a stinking turd, it's another thing altogether to run back into the dinner party waving that turd overhead because you're so proud of it.
> 
> That dude is the worst kind of DIYer.



Believe me, there are plenty of guys like that. And the worst part being there level of arrogance makes them believed by everyone else. :no:


This still makes me laugh a bit, I had no idea:laughing::



> That is a Double Pole, Double Throw Circuit Breaker.



http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/240-v-breaker-switch-many-colours-286818/#post2197938


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> I was reading this thread here when I was posting there:laughing: Now I'm banned there for correcting that 'tard Gregzoll.
> 
> Some people are beyond help.


Now what were you thinking, telling them how to do things to code. You electricians, ya just want everybodys money 

:no: :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

At the moment i'm so _'effin cocked_ any advice is moot :whistling2:

funny how i can still type......

~CS~


----------



## midnight-theme (Jan 3, 2015)

i want to reach into that picture and start untangling and zip tying.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

*Motors dont get hot*

Everyone but the sparky is right :laughing: 


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ceiling-fan-head-gets-really-hot-343138/


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> I love me a good argument: I should start wasting time over there, too.... :shifty:



Remember those dry type transformers? The ones that get so hot you can cook bacon, eggs and kebabs? See above :laughing:


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

All a forum like that is good for us going in stirring the pot 

"Blah blah stupid DIY electrical theories blah blah"

Were you dropped on your head or did your mother miss the garbage can when she threw you across the room?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

redblkblu said:


> All a forum like that is good for us going in stirring the pot
> 
> "Blah blah stupid DIY electrical theories blah blah"
> 
> Were you dropped on your head or did your mother miss the garbage can when she threw you across the room?



Just by giving the correct advice :no:


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

AcidTrip said:


> Everyone but the sparky is right :laughing:
> 
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ceiling-fan-head-gets-really-hot-343138/


H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T-E-!!!

If I didn't know better I'd think someone was trolling that thread. 

lol "I'll tough it and see if it's hot"

:hang:


Some people just deserve to die from their stupidity. 

Uh-oh...was that too much? :whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

CGW said:


> H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T-E-!!!
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think someone was trolling that thread.
> 
> ...


No, I agree with you :laughing:


He now wants to dismantle the fan because he is sure electrical equipment is not supposed to get hot, including everyone else. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ceiling-fan-head-gets-really-hot-343138/index3/#post2767330


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

It's good for a laugh sure but I get enough blood vessels twitching in my head from stupidity in my real life to not feel the need to touch a forum like that with a 39 and a half foot pole.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

redblkblu said:


> It's good for a laugh sure but I get enough blood vessels twitching in my head from stupidity in my real life to not feel the need to touch a forum like that with a 39 and a half foot pole.


At least in real life you dont have 40 others who have no clue telling you that you are wrong. :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The pay is lousy...

The comprehension is even worse.

And, typically, you need a universal translator... to deal with the jibberish.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

AcidTrip said:


> At least in real life you dont have 40 others who have no clue telling you that you are wrong. :laughing:


I'll give you that


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I was reading this thread here when I was posting there:laughing: Now I'm banned there for correcting that 'tard Gregzoll.
> 
> Some people are beyond help.



InPhase, we need you buddy! :laughing::laughing: :thumbsup:




> You need to call the power company lwhen it started. Not just keep turning the breaker on and off.
> 
> *The house main breaker tripping, means that there is a problem between the house and the connection to the transformer.
> *
> ...


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/house-breaker-keeps-tripping-347170/#post2803690

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/house-breaker-keeps-tripping-347170/index2/#post2805794


----------



## MateoMcCane (Dec 18, 2015)

Uhh Sounds terrible...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

AcidTrip said:


> InPhase, we need you buddy! :laughing::laughing: :thumbsup:


Correcting Gregzoll for statements such as his is what put the mods' panties in a twist. Guck Fregzoll.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Good times.. The wall is buzzing and they "restarted" the breaker. 

We need to find out where this person lives and just sit outside eating popcorn waiting for the show to start ⚡��


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Correcting Gregzoll for statements such as his is what put the mods' panties in a twist. Guck Fregzoll.


Don't worry, he's busy spreading the gospel that breakers aren't for protecting against fires.

Gotta wonder what the hell he images they do?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Big John said:


> Don't worry, he's busy spreading the gospel that breakers aren't for protecting against fires.
> 
> Gotta wonder what the hell he images they do?


Apparently the breakers are there to keep on resetting :no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Correcting Gregzoll for statements such as his is what put the mods' panties in a twist. Guck Fregzoll.



:no:

I think you should protest. There is absolutely no reason why they should ban a professional while the keep a troll.  Im starting to think he runs that place along with the mods.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> Don't worry, he's busy spreading the gospel that breakers aren't for protecting against fires.
> 
> Gotta wonder what the hell he images they do?



Don't worry, he will just put you on his ignore list :laughing::no:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> :no:
> 
> I think you should protest. There is absolutely no reason why they should ban a professional while the keep a troll.  Im starting to think he runs that place along with the mods.


I thought the same thing.

Why would they ban an actual electrician who obviously know what he is doing but keep a guy who knows basically nothing and gives advice that's not only wrong but in some cases dangerous?

Doesn't make a lot of sense......


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> Why would they ban an actual electrician who obviously know what he is doing but keep a guy who knows basically nothing and gives advice that's not only wrong but in some cases dangerous?
> 
> Doesn't make a lot of sense......



Especially when its been going on for several years now. :no: 


I think the mods just have no idea who is giving correct vs incorrect advice. They see a DIY calmly asserting his position while while an electrician is starting to loose his cool after pages of being called incorrect. The guy who looses his tempter is then see as the poor sport.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It went something like this:

MOD: Please stop calling Gregzoll out every chance you get. It could be considered flaming and that is a violation of the Site Rules which could get your account suspended.

IP: I haven't "flamed" him... I simply point out how he is wrong in nearly every statement, and that he is an incompetent hack who has no business giving advice to people who don't know better.

Days go by...

MOD: You have already been warned about flaming Gregzoll. Please refrain from any future corrections, even if he is wrong. It just causes trouble.

IP: Did you know he was in the Navy? So, you're saying that even though this guy is dead wrong and dangerous, I shouldn't say anything? I waste too much time giving out free electrical advice as it is. Go ahead and hit the ban button. 

BAN.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> It went something like this:
> 
> MOD: Please stop calling Gregzoll out every chance you get. It could be considered flaming and that is a violation of the Site Rules which could get your account suspended.
> 
> ...



Been there before. The mods have no clue who is legit and who isnt. They only see the banter going back and forth. If Speedy Petey was allowed to mod there this would end over night.

BTW, DIY chatroom lost a great electrician in the process. Its on them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

> MOD: You have already been warned about flaming Gregzoll. Please refrain from any future corrections, even if he is wrong. It just causes trouble.


 You gotta be f-ing kidding me.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Big John said:


> You gotta be f-ing kidding me.


I was paraphrasing but more or less "Don't correct Gregzoll even if he's wrong." I'm not kidding.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That place made me spew coffee thru the nose.... 
Thanks for a good laugh today.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> I was paraphrasing but more or less "Don't correct Gregzoll even if he's wrong." I'm not kidding.


Had to join DIY just to see.
Wow


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> You gotta be f-ing kidding me.



He kids you not. The same thing happened to me because Greg ended up reporting one of posts when I said asked him for a code reference.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Been there before. The mods have no clue who is legit and who isnt. They only see the banter going back and forth. If Speedy Petey was allowed to mod there this would end over night.
> 
> BTW, DIY chatroom lost a great electrician in the process. Its on them.


Completely agree. 

The Mods over there are not bad people, they're just not electricians. If one of them was an actual electrician, the problem would be solved right away. 

I'm surprised that Admin would allow a topic to be moderated by non-qualified persons. Especially one with the level of hazard common to electrical.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Jim port...

I decided not to call you out over there but I would just like to say it here.

I haven't seen a diagram that shows every type of breaker that can be installed in every location. There are to many possible combinations to be shown on one diagram.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> Jim port...
> 
> I decided not to call you out over there but I would just like to say it here.
> 
> I haven't seen a diagram that shows every type of breaker that can be installed in every location. There are to many possible combinations to be shown on one diagram.


I read through that thread as well. I'll definitely back you on this.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> The Mods over there are not bad people, they're just not electricians. If one of them was an actual electrician, the problem would be solved right away.
> 
> I'm surprised that Admin would allow a topic to be moderated by non-qualified persons. Especially one with the level of hazard common to electrical.



Thats where the issue resides. Speedy Petey is a perfect candidate as he is bar-none and mods ET. Not sure how to pitch the idea to the Admins.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> Jim port...
> 
> I decided not to call you out over there but I would just like to say it here.
> 
> I haven't seen a diagram that shows every type of breaker that can be installed in every location. There are to many possible combinations to be shown on one diagram.



They are just burned from the amount of Gregs and Concrete Joes they've had to deal with over the years. Give it time and when they see you are a sparky they will ease up and see where you are coming from. Id say you are correct but they think you are referring to something else as DIYs have done in the past.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah. I figured it would be better not to call a fellow electrician out over there because it would just make us look like idiots.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*he got the whole world in his hands, he got the whole wide world in his hands....*

Did you read their terms....?:whistling2:

The basically state they are in no way shape or form responsible for whatever blather posted there may assume in the physical universe.:no:

Ergo, one is free to _pound the proverbial square peg into the round hole _, AND do so without fear of reprisal ,reproach. 

It's not about being *correct*, it's about keeping the *peace* .....

If you ring up ET's terms , you'll find them similar because we are part of the grand conglomerate .:thumbup1:

So the Q follows, just what makes a _pro vs. diy_ forum, if it is NOT about accuracy?

The obvious answer we get from '_terms'_ would be little to no dif at all

The answer we gain from _usage_ being we're self corrective :thumbsup:

Really fellas, do i have to pen some bad lyrics to get this across to you?:laughing:

~CS~


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

AcidTrip said:


> He kids you not. The same thing happened to me because Greg ended up reporting one of posts when I said asked him for a code reference.


Greg, Tried to argue grounding with me a year or two ago, no since arguing with a fool and I say fool because he is ignorant of the topic he was discussing and insisted I did not know what I was talking about.:blink:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Greg, Tried to argue grounding with me a year or two ago, no since arguing with a fool and I say fool because he is ignorant of the topic he was discussing and insisted I did not know what I was talking about.:blink:




Trust me, thats just about with everything. I seriously believe he is a troll. I was unsure until he gave thanks to these two posts regarding himself:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cont...iring-input-please-271905/index4/#post2081753


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

The latest!

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/please-help-electricity-being-stolen-388058/


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

jbfan said:


> The latest! http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/please-help-electricity-being-stolen-388058/


lol classy


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like a troll or mental issues....maybe both?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Seems like a troll or mental issues....maybe both?



He is to correct to be a troll :laughing::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've definitely dealt with enough people with mental illness to know this sort of stuff happens. If it's a legit post, could you imagine being that persons neighbor or landlord? Yikes!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why would someone tap a branch circuit in the OP's panel when they could have gone into the electrical room and made the tap there?
Don't ask me how I know this. :whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You're being logical about it though. There's no logic to that persons thinking.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> You're being logical about it though. There's no logic to that persons thinking.



Another thread where it starts off well and someone comes along and de-rails it :


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/how-do-i-wire-power-meter-396122/index2/#post3283442


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I run a forum in which every single member says I am the awesomest admin ever.

I would make a great moderator over there at the DIY forum. I haven't posted there in years, I feel bad for their loss.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> I run a forum in which every single member says I am the awesomest admin ever.
> 
> I would make a great moderator over there at the DIY forum. I haven't posted there in years, I feel bad for their loss.



Any electrician mod would bring in droves of DIYs. People just get fed up with the contradictory advice and bashing an leave.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> Any electrician mod would bring in droves of DIYs. People just get fed up with the contradictory advice and bashing an leave.


sbrn33 would make a great mod.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> sbrn33 would make a great mod.



He would, only issue is having DIY accept him or anyone else for that matter. A while back a rallied to get electrician mods at DIY, but it never went through.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> sbrn33 would make a great mod.


I would be a great mod here as I am level headed and actually know what I am talking about. 
Problem is the ban hammer would come down hard here. 
No more gay video's or music crap every time someone makes a comment
No more weird ass music lyrics that mean nothing to anyone but the poster who thinks it is cool. 
No more business advice from people who have never even put an invoice together. 

Damn, your right. I would be a great mod. Give me the Hammer


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I would be a great mod here as I am level headed and actually know what I am talking about.
> Problem is the ban hammer would come down hard here.
> No more gay video's or music crap every time someone makes a comment
> No more weird ass music lyrics that mean nothing to anyone but the poster who thinks it is cool.
> ...


Should I run this by you first ? :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Should I run this by you first ? :laughing:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnVf1ZoCJSo


That stupid **** would get you the Hammer.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

.....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> That stupid **** would get you the Hammer.


So under your rule ... This wouldn't be a place to kick back, enoy, and maybe have a personality ?

Would it be OK to bitch in controversial talk ? or would that get the axe too :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

emtnut said:


> So under your rule ... This wouldn't be a place to kick back, enoy, and maybe have a personality ?
> 
> Would it be OK to bitch in controversial talk ? or would that get the axe too :laughing:


No, I am OK with the other stuff. Just the weirdo vidieos and crap would bring out the hammer. 
Oh and pretty much anything chicken steve/ rewire says would probably get some major attention.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> No, I am OK with the other stuff. Just the weirdo vidieos and crap would bring out the hammer.
> Oh and pretty much anything chicken steve/ rewire says would probably get some major attention.



I agree, CS posts are pure gold, they deserves all the attention they can get.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> No, I am OK with the other stuff. Just the weirdo vidieos and crap would bring out the hammer.
> Oh and pretty much anything chicken steve/ rewire says would probably get some major attention.


Why didn't you say so ... let me know what kind of music you like ... I can be very accomodating.

Also, I can start posting the highlights for the hockey games if you like :laughing:

Mebbe I should go for Mod too :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> I agree, CS posts are pure gold, they deserves all the attention they can get.


I Thanked and Liked this post. I wish there was a third thing so I could click on that too.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> I Thanked and Liked this post. I wish there was a third thing so I could click on that too.



Yahhh, its one of those posts that really need it. But another thanks for you :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So when do I become a mod?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"Why electricians shouldn't give advice on DIY" because there are too many Damn Ignorant Yahoos there ?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Another thread where it starts off well and someone comes along and de-rails it :
> 
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/how-do-i-wire-power-meter-396122/index2/#post3283442


Not just a someone, but the someone!!!:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> I run a forum in which every single member says I am the awesomest admin ever.
> .


Ascii fascism leaves them little choice Hax

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Ascii fascism leaves them little choice Hax
> 
> ~CS~


I do rule with an iron fist. But they need that, it's the only way to maintain order.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Not just a someone, but the someone!!!:laughing:


Greg is bat sh&t insane .....~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Not just a someone, but the someone!!!:laughing:



He gets better every time. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I would be a great mod here as I am level headed and actually know what I am talking about.
> Problem is the ban hammer would come down hard here.
> No more gay video's or music crap every time someone makes a comment
> No more weird ass music lyrics that mean nothing to anyone but the poster who thinks it is cool.
> ...


Since you haven't suggested a ban on vegan recipes, I think I'll start 
regularly posting those! 
Live long and eat TOFU! 
P&L


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Greg is bat sh&t insane .....~CS~



Easier explanation, he is a troll. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

[removed]


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

InPhase277 said:


> [removed]


That escalated fast...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> So when do I become a mod?


The day before I get booted for posting videos


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

How is it a forum is allowed to exist where they support people giving out wrong and potentially dangerous advice about one of the top ten most dangerous careers in the United States?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> [removed]



Signing up again is the next best thing :whistling2::thumbsup:




Majewski said:


> That escalated fast...


You don't know the story I'm afraid. Yes sir. Inphase277 was actually *banned  *for correcting Greg.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AcidTrip said:


> Signing up again is the next best thing :whistling2::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, the concrete and or hot tub guy?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Signing up again is the next best thing :whistling2::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just about everyone is on his ignore list. I just haven't made it yet!:jester:

He has run off a few good people over there. He must have pictures of the mods or something!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I banned InPhase277 too.

But it was only for a few hours.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> What, the concrete and or hot tub guy?


No, Greg, but I am sure concrete hot tub dude also played a role. I will never forget his pool threads, oh man is that some scary stuff. 






jbfan said:


> Just about everyone is on his ignore list. I just haven't made it yet!:jester:
> 
> He has run off a few good people over there. He must have pictures of the mods or something!




He has run a dozen actual electricians of the board in the past 5 years and a good chunk of frequent DIYs as well. As for the ignore list I am sure every thread he clicks on is only him and the OP :laughing::laughing:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AcidTrip said:


> Another thread where it starts off well and someone comes along and de-rails it :
> 
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/how-do-i-wire-power-meter-396122/index2/#post3283442


Next time, an alert not to have a mouth full of beer would be appreciated!

When 'HE' said you can only use it on 240V 50hz .... and then posts the specs on the unit CLEARLY showing the range it works on :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> I banned InPhase277 too.
> 
> But it was only for a few hours.



That wasn't to nice! 


































:jester:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait, is one of us Greg?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Next time, an alert not to have a mouth full of beer would be appreciated!
> 
> When 'HE' said you can only use it on 240V 50hz .... and then posts the specs on the unit CLEARLY showing the range it works on :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



No, he knows it will work. But he needs to say nay in order to stir the pot. DIY isn't his first forum, he has plenty of others like Audio and HI forums but was banned.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Wait, is one of us Greg?



No, thankfully :thumbup: If Greg was here Id have to hang myself.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AcidTrip said:


> No, thankfully :thumbup: If Greg was here Id have to hang myself.


Well I have yet to disagree with you so I will take that as a good hint. lol


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Well I have yet to disagree with you so I will take that as a good hint. lol



Register for DIY and experience the magic for yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jrzy said:


> I banned InPhase277 too.
> 
> But it was only for a few hours.


Must have been during one of those week long stretches where I wait to check in to see the 3 or 4 new posts. I didn't even notice:laughing:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> You don't know the story I'm afraid. Yes sir. Inphase277 was actually *banned  *for correcting Greg.


Yep..........get rid of a guy who obviously knows his stuff and keep a guy who knows next to nothing........and even worse, gives advice that's very likely to get someone killed one of these days. 

Brilliant.......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Must have been during one of those week long stretches where I wait to check in to see the 3 or 4 new posts. I didn't even notice:laughing:


Things are slow while we are preparing for the lawsuit.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Greg is bat sh&t insane .....~CS~



Dude, I've known him for 5 years. you have no idea  He has driven every single legit electrician away from a multitude of forums, even gone as far as making the sparks look DIY. He knows DIY folks have no clue about electrical and will believe anyone who can sting together 5 paragraphs of terms taken out of definition over the single sentence replies of sparkies "no, a ground rod will not throw a breaker" Greg: 'a ground rod is to absorb dielectric charge potential into the earth. As the earth, it is a negative ion reservoir. That is why its called a ground wire. The NEC uses the term ground wire. You bring the ground to your metal parts. Like the pool. As that wire, it channels the extra electrons into the earth where the earth absorbs them. I did the same with my home. I connected my pool to 5 ground rods. Because my wife was getting shocks. After the ground rods, she does not get any shocks. The previous electrician was a fraud, as he did not drive those ground rods mandated by code. To stop electrocution. you need to do the same for your pool. Also I would add a GFCI. In case stupid people drop a hair dryer into the pool. You have no idea how stupid people can be'

And with that, DIY starts driving rods and the sparkies look like dullards picking apart his PhD thesis. :no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

At work? What happened?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jrzy said:


> Things are slow while we are preparing for the lawsuit.


Yes. It's bound to be huge, forum screen names are sacred.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> Yep..........get rid of a guy who obviously knows his stuff and keep a guy who knows next to nothing........and even worse, gives advice that's very likely to get someone killed one of these days.
> 
> Brilliant.......



The mods just don't know better, and to those who know nothing Greg seems legit, polite, smart, ect. Its the real guys who look like angry buffoons correcting Greg with stuff that no none electrician believes.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Yes. It's bound to be huge, forum screen names are sacred.



Im confused, what am I missing? :blink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> At work? What happened?


Some guy has started litigation against our forum because someone else used his internet handle. It's a mess, we are apparently in a lot of trouble. He had his friend talk to a lawyer about it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> Some guy has started litigation against our forum because someone else used his internet handle. It's a mess, we are apparently in a lot of trouble. He had his friend talk to a lawyer about it.




Ouch. Hope everything works itself out. But look on the bright side, it could be work related. Been there done that. :no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AcidTrip said:


> Register for DIY and experience the magic for yourself :thumbsup:


I only lurk. Crap, I barely have time for here as it is. lol


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Majewski said:


> I only lurk. Crap, I barely have time for here as it is. lol



Make more time, its addictive!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AcidTrip said:


> Make more time, its addictive!


Let me check my schedule and get back to you on that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

NC Plc said:


> How is it a forum is allowed to exist where they support people giving out wrong and potentially dangerous advice about one of the top ten most dangerous careers in the United States?



Most forums protect themselves with an umbrella disclaimer , so do the big box stores , some of which have on site tutorials via empolyees who simply ended up supervising any given isle.

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Most forums protect themselves with an umbrella disclaimer , so do the big box stores , some of which have on site tutorials via empolyees who simply ended up supervising any given isle.
> 
> ~CS~


I heard you love reading forum rules.

BTW, you didn't accept my Friend request


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

We need to get that gregzol here. If not here he should go to tradeworks. They would have a blast with him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> We need to get that gregzol here. If not here he should go to tradeworks. They would have a blast with him.


That place sucks. I've never seen another forum circle the drain for so long.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Greg on ET would be a riot LOL.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I can barely choke my way through his bilge.

Seems like a grade 'A' idiot when you look at the rest of his internet presence, too.:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

cuba_pete said:


> I can barely choke my way through his bilge.
> 
> Seems like a grade 'A' idiot when you look at the rest of his internet presence, too.:laughing:


He's a goddamn American hero, proudly serving his country in the Navy! He was an electricians mate... I don't mean as a job. He literally was mating with the chief electrician as his gimp the entire time he was in the Navy. Maybe it was the merchant marines.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> He's a goddamn American hero, proudly serving his country in the Navy! He was an electricians mate... I don't mean as a job. He literally was mating with the chief electrician as his gimp the entire time he was in the Navy. Maybe it was the merchant marines.


I am not happy with your behavior. But for some reason, my Ban button is missing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jrzy said:


> I am not happy with your behavior. But for some reason, my Ban button is missing.


I looked for my sunglasses for 20 minutes one time. They were on my head. Have you checked your head?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I am waiting with baited breath for the owner of that power meter to report back that he connected it with 240 volts and it's working fine.

I'd considered making a new screen name just so I repost in giant letters on an account that Gregzoll hasn't ignored yet:

SEE GREGZOLL? YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT.

Holy chit, what a tool that dude is. It's one thing to disagree, but what a pompous ass he is about it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sbrn33 is the newest member of that forum but I am going to wait until I have had 8 or more beers to post. Gregzol is gonna love the new guy.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread has been cleaned up and re-opened.

Moving forward, please refrain from debating mod/admin decisions on the board.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/electriciantalk-com-forum-rules-131362/

Thank you.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Big John said:


> I am waiting with baited breath for the owner of that power meter to report back that he connected it with 240 volts and it's working fine..


 
He does not appear to be openly stupid, just wrong about everything he post almost everything


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> He does not appear to be openly stupid, just wrong about everything he post almost everything


As are most people.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That's some funny stuff over there.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> He does not appear to be openly stupid, just wrong about everything he post almost everything


But he seems to follow the basic rules of tense and syntax well in his written responses, unlike those folks who criticize him with incomplete word salads.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> He does not appear to be openly stupid, just wrong about everything he post almost everything


No, I don't think he's stupid, I do think to confidently dispense all that misinformation in the face of constant corrections, he's gotta be a heck of a self-important ass, especially while talking down to all the folks disagreeing with him.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Big John said:


> No, I don't think he's stupid, I do think to confidently dispense all that misinformation in the face of constant corrections, he's gotta be a heck of a self-important ass, especially while talking down to all the folks disagreeing with him.


Then my guess is
He is a LAWYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Majewski said:


> As are most people.




Many things I may talk out my ass on; politics, cars, photography OK I'll buy that. 

But in my chosen profession I strive to be correct in what I present to customers, the public, to other electricians and on line. If I am not sure I research it, if I am wrong I eat crow.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Then my guess is
> He is a LAWYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should check out his youtube channel...

If anyone can get Zoll to join this forum, we can't debate his electrical talents anymore...

...according to the Rules of the Forum: _"Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly "._

Sheeeeyit....like that doesn't happen on a daily basis!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Rock knocker said:


> But he seems to follow the basic rules of tense and syntax well in his written responses, unlike those folks who criticize him with incomplete word salads.


You know what if I was in a profession that required perfect grammar I'd be the best, I am in the electrical trade and I strive to be my best at my chosen profession. When I write reports and I write too many reports every week, I have an employee that is paid to check my grammar. 

So take advice from a word smith that seems to be wrong in every post he makes in the electrical section, see how well it works out.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> Many things I may talk out my ass on; politics, cars, photography OK I'll buy that.
> 
> But in my chosen profession I strive to be correct in what I present to customers, the public, to other electricians and on line. If I am not sure I research it, if I am wrong I eat crow.


I'd like to say I am similar. I have always tried to be great at what I do and learn from what I do not. Never lie about what I don't know but be eager to learn it and give it a try. As for normal bs, sure we all loosely chat about nonsense but that's different. But still, most people are dinks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I see he has already checked my new profile. He hasn't replied to me yet. 
I did just ask him to enlighten us by drawing a "Bootleg ground WITH a reversed neutral".

I won't "question" his abilities, but I sure wouldn't follow his advice.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> No, I don't think he's stupid, I do think to confidently dispense all that misinformation in the face of constant corrections, he's gotta be a heck of a self-important ass, especially while talking down to all the folks disagreeing with him.



I think its simpler then that imo. Check this out:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/20a-multiwire-circuit-washer-dryer-power-397378/#post3291210 


What is wrong with a double box? Why not just say double box provided the box fill is per NEC rather than two single boxes or on triple?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> No, I don't think he's stupid, I do think to confidently dispense all that misinformation in the face of constant corrections, he's gotta be a heck of a self-important ass, especially while talking down to all the folks disagreeing with him.


Reading more of his postings, I believe he's a Robot Poster. Seems he talks over the heads of the threads OP's. Almost as if "they" weren't alive.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> I think its simpler then that imo. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/20a-multiwire-circuit-washer-dryer-power-397378/#post3291210
> 
> ...



Hey, just pat him on the back and move on. :thumbup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good, keep injecting professional truth into that place!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> Looks good, keep injecting professional truth into that place!


I just noticed that he's from "Central Illinois". That's the same state I'm in. 

Man I feel like I'm 46.5% smarter now. I'm going to go treat myself to a donut.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, who is this????

I submit as "Best Quote ever"..



Awek99 said:


> Just use chewed bubble gum and twine if you're on a budget.
> 
> Secure the conduit to the wall with a wad of gum every 3 feet, and pointlessly wrap the twine around the conduit to give the appearance you've tied it to something. Then call the inspector.



http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/above-ground-conduit-397986/


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I just noticed that he's from "Central Illinois". That's the same state I'm in.
> 
> Man I feel like I'm 46.5% smarter now. I'm going to go treat myself to a donut.


I'll take a raised glazed! Please and thank you sir.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I just noticed that he's from "Central Illinois". That's the same state I'm in.
> 
> Man I feel like I'm 46.5% smarter now. I'm going to go treat myself to a donut.


007 was from Central Illinois also. Just sayin............ Might be......


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mention abortion. If he is 007, that will fire him off and you will know.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't even have to go to that website to know....... I see many things from out here on planet macmikeman


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Mention abortion. If he is 007, that will fire him off and you will know.


Wasn't 007 rewire?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Wasn't 007 rewire?



007 was also Red Liz Remember her?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Wasn't 007 rewire?


NO!

Two totally different people.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I don't even have to go to that website to know....... I see many things from out here on planet macmikeman


But the view is spooky some times.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Ok, who is this????
> 
> I submit as "Best Quote ever"..
> 
> ...


You're saying that's not ok? I need to make a few calls!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> You're saying that's not ok? I need to make a few calls!


I liked that answer. 

And so you know, the last job I was on included me using chewed bubble gum. 

I had to reach way up thru drywall to drive anchors into concrete for hanging a couple alabaster chandliers. I used bubble gum to hold the anchor in the setting tool. 

Yes I'm a bubble gum using hack.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I liked that answer.
> 
> And so you know, the last job I was on included me using chewed bubble gum.
> 
> ...


Admittance is the first step to recovery. And how long have you been a hack? lol


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/how-do-i-wire-power-meter-396122/index8/#post3298106

It may be petty, but it sure made me laugh.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Admittance is the first step to recovery. And how long have you been a hack? lol


Ever since I tossed my fathers Simpson 260 in the garbage. 
Little did I know the batteries were dead..


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Why is he allowed to continually give out bad, wrong and possibly dangerous advice?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Why is he allowed to continually give out bad, wrong and possibly dangerous advice?


Like Cricket said, he has to be reported and violate the terms of service.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Ever since I tossed my fathers Simpson 260 in the garbage.
> Little did I know the batteries were dead..


I never did that as a child....more than a few times.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I just noticed that he's from "Central Illinois". That's the same state I'm in.
> 
> Man I feel like I'm 46.5% smarter now. I'm going to go treat myself to a donut.


I'm ashamed to live in central Illinois now after finding out that that blooming idiot is from central Illinois.

Actually, anymore, I'm just ashamed to live in Illinois, period, as pathetic as this state has become.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a question. Do the people at DIY forum know about the New World Order yet? Should I? Will they like dots?.................... Or wondrous pictures I drew? Like this one?









Should I?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I have a question. Do the people at DIY forum know about the New World Order yet? Should I? Will they like dots?.................... Or wondrous pictures I drew? Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will love you. 
Every chicken farmer in Vermont will be pecking at your door.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

eric7379 said:


> I'm ashamed to live in central Illinois now after finding out that that blooming idiot is from central Illinois.
> 
> Actually, anymore, I'm just ashamed to live in Illinois, period, as pathetic as this state has become.


My wife & I talked last night. We are moving to Wisconsin. 
But since I'm originally from NJ, it's been up hill ever since.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Fwiw, the old IAEI BB vanished after they changed their forum disclaimer into a _personal_ liability issue 

The ascii stampede of our trades icons & rag writers occurred shortly thereafter

Think about having liability insurance ,just to post .....:no:~CS~:no:


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

*Why you don't talk to dyi*

Hi all. Thanks for having me, here. I'm new here & been an electrician 22yrs. 
Yesterday a lady called & said she has plugged 3 appliances in kitchen counter circuit & blew up all appliances. Check voltage first & got 240v. Went to panel and noticed it was just replaced. This is what I saw:cid:5DCC1E16-7B13-4210-A7D8-BF59D580F7DB


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

No pic!


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Can I do it from my phone? Not sure. Thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

350X said:


> Can I do it from my phone? Not sure. Thanks


Yes you can do the repairs from your phone. 

Welcome to ET


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I repaired it yesterday when I was there. I'll get the wifey to help me with the pic. I'm sure you guys have seen this before. It's ugly. Thanks again. And great Friday to you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> They will love you.
> Every chicken farmer in Vermont will be pecking at your door.


The chicken farming in Vermont brings in tourists like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jrzy said:


> The chicken farming in Vermont brings in tourists like you wouldn't believe.


But he says he's from Ohio and likes to drive around Vermont looking for chicken farms. 
Hmmm, kinda Freddy Kruger creepy. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> But he says he's from Ohio and likes to drive around Vermont looking for chicken farms.
> Hmmm, kinda Freddy Kruger creepy. :laughing:


I thought I put Maine in as my home state in honor of Big John.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

350X said:


> I repaired it yesterday when I was there. I'll get the wifey to help me with the pic. I'm sure you guys have seen this before. It's ugly. Thanks again. And great Friday to you.


I'm sorry if my reply seemed flip to you. We are having outside fun on this thread. I thought you were another long time member of ET. You'll begin to understand our misbehaving humor soon enough. 


Welcome to ET.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I thought I put Maine in as my home state in honor of Big John.


I just looked again. You did say Maine. 
A what the heck, Maine is next to Ohio isn't it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BTW, I like the hobby of keeping Crickets in a jar.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> BTW, I like the hobby of keeping Crickets in a jar.


Ever drown the jar?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Ever drown the jar?


That's Mac's hobby keeping the crickets. Mine is finding pennies on the ground.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> That's Mac's hobby keeping the crickets. Mine is finding pennies on the ground.


That's no joke! My Jewdar is so keen. I sense pennies from far far reaches and sprint to them with joy and anticipation! None of this is a lie btw. lol


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> That's no joke! My Jewdar is so keen. I sense pennies from far far reaches and sprint to them with joy and anticipation! None of this is a lie btw. lol


I like to find pennies and yet I leave dimes all around for others to find. 
My wife says I'm not gaining anything. But I believe I am as it feels good to watch a someone smile when they pick it up.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I like to find pennies and yet I leave dimes all around for others to find.
> My wife says I'm not gaining anything. But I believe I am as it feels good to watch a someone smile when they pick it up.


When I find anything above a nickel and it's tax free, I skip home proudly.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Update, they added a new disclaimer today:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/disclaimer-warning-398570/


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Update, they added a new disclaimer today:
> 
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/disclaimer-warning-398570/


[removed]


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> [removed]



:001_huh:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> Update, they added a new disclaimer today:
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/disclaimer-warning-398570/


It is not a new disclaimer. It has been there since the Nathan days. I simply added a copy of it as a sticky to that forum.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> [removed]


It's all in how you spit game, pimp.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Cricket said:


> It is not a new disclaimer. It has been there since the Nathan days. I simply added a copy of it as a sticky to that forum.



Thank you for doing so


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Guys, this thread and please give your best advice before it turns into "just drive a few ground rods and it will become safe"

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/pool-bonding-grid-398674/


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

After Gregg posts then someone will chime in. Haha


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm sorry if my reply seemed flip to you. We are having outside fun on this thread. I thought you were another long time member of ET. You'll begin to understand our misbehaving humor soon enough.
> 
> 
> Welcome to ET.


Your fine. It is funny! I do wish I could fix some of these on the phone. My favorite being: I lost power in kitchen! Do you have any ideas? Did you check your GFCI? My what? Your GFCI, the outlet with the buttons. And if they can't figure that out, it usually turns into a free service.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:jester:S~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I thought I put Maine in as my home state in honor of Big John.


So now they called you a troll and said maybe you should have used Cletis as a screen name. I think they like us. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f38/hi-i...erience-anything-do-tools-398418/#post3302594


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

How far has the infamy of Cletis spread?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I really don't have the time to suffer do it yourselfers when it comes to electrical or advanced dental science so it was a nice visit, but..........


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

millelec said:


> How far has the infamy of Cletis spread?


The guy who said it over there is also a member here. He's an EE who rarley posts.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Service Call said:


> No pic!




Sorry for the delay. Learned tonight I can finally load a pic thru tap talk. No Facebook & new to the forum thing.







Like I said it's bad. This guy needs help! Funny thing is the owner wants ME to teach the guy lesson. And they hired him to begin with. 
Anyway I might have misunderstood this thread when I first joined and jumped in to show this junk work. This is what I call a do-it-yourselfer. I stopped wearing any business logos at Home Depot. Then they usually ask for a card. Sorry I'm out.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

350X said:


> Hi all. Thanks for having me, here. I'm new here & been an electrician 22yrs.
> 
> Yesterday a lady called & said she has plugged 3 appliances in kitchen counter circuit & blew up all appliances. Check voltage first & got 240v. Went to panel and noticed it was just replaced. This is what I saw:cid:5DCC1E16-7B13-4210-A7D8-BF59D580F7DB





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't help but see DIY chatroom turning into the new Electrician Talk :laughing::blink:



http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/1500watt-sports-lighter-403033/#post3337761 


But at least pricing is pointed out in another thread as being a no-no:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ontario-canada-help-basement-electrics-price-402657/#post3336545
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/1500watt-sports-lighter-403033/#post3337761


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, well, same rules apply with Cricket over there...too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Is there a Lawyer Talk yet...?*

Has anyone really read the Terms of Service..?

For the sake of clarity, let's say poster A gives advice to poster B , which poster B manages to _burn_ his house down with.

Subsequently, Poster B blames Poster A for this....

The way i read it*, ET protects itself , yet the poster(s) are subject to local laws _(albeit the disclaimer hails from Ontario)_


_*subject to correction...._

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Has anyone really read the Terms of Service..?
> 
> For the sake of clarity, let's say poster A gives advice to poster B , which poster B manages to _burn_ his house down with.
> 
> ...


The forum shouldn't be held liable for the content posted by it's members.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The forum shouldn't be held liable for the content posted by it's members.



It isn't MechD....:no:

However, it would appear the posters themselves aren't beyond reproach:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> It isn't MechD....:no:
> 
> However, it would appear the posters themselves aren't beyond reproach:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


Personal responsibility shouldn't be taken lightly or voided by a simple disclaimer.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Im starting ton think the real issue are the OPs LOL. Sometimes there is a difference between a little advice vs being walked through something step by step that you've never done before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Im starting ton think the real issue are the OPs LOL. Sometimes there is a difference between a little advice vs being walked through something step by step that you've never done before.


Some things (appendectomy for example) should not be explained in step by step instructions. While I have done my own firearms repairs and feel comfortable with my experience in gunsmithing I wouldn't share how to do those repairs with the public. There is more to sharing those details than just with the person seeking advice, it's the lurkers that could take that advice and get injured.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some things (appendectomy for example) should not be explained in step by step instructions. While I have done my own firearms repairs and feel comfortable with my experience in gunsmithing I wouldn't share how to do those repairs with the public. There is more to sharing those details than just with the person seeking advice, it's the lurkers that could take that advice and get injured.



I agree, but I do see OPs time to time who are well in over their head and don't realize it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some things (appendectomy for example) should not be explained in step by step instructions.



I just _had_ to google that....:no:

6 Insane DIY Surgeries You Won't Believe Actually Worked










~C:no:S~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> I agree, but I do see OPs time to time who are well in over their head and don't realize it.


To me that is more the rule than the exception.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> To me that is more the rule than the exception.



Ok, I admit, I agree also :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

We should start posting on medical forums asking how to perform certain tasks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Majewski said:


> We should start posting on medical forums asking how to perform certain tasks.


We're electricians! We know all there is to know about medicine.


Just wrap it up with some black electrical tape, suck it up and _get back to work_!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> We're electricians! We know all there is to know about medicine.
> 
> 
> Just wrap it up with some black electrical tape, suck it up and _get back to work_!!!! :laughing:


Exactly! Lol


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> We're electricians! We know all there is to know about medicine.
> 
> 
> Just wrap it up with some black electrical tape, suck it up and _get back to work_!!!! :laughing:


I prefer using whatever color 35 marking tape we have for "bandaids" The non-black tape doesn't leave a sticky residue on your fingers. I'll still use black tape in a pinch, but prefer colored tape.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I noticed a lot of them DYI questions come from contractors looking for the cheap fix.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah,black is just for splints....>










~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I prefer using whatever color 35 marking tape we have for "bandaids" The non-black tape doesn't leave a sticky residue on your fingers. I'll still use black tape in a pinch, but prefer colored tape.


That's because most use black tape for pulling in pipe, so they buy the cheap crap. Get black 33.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like 33 or 88.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

About four this morning I was bored went over to diy and every other picture on the forums was a women with a strap-on. The thread titles seemed correct but it it still now this way. I usually go there to follow Greg Zoll but think they hit rock bottom. I will throw in I use tapatalk and could be part of issue but still. I would pics but it didn't happen but sure it would backfire for me 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

cad99 said:


> About four this morning I was bored went over to diy and every other picture on the forums was a women with a strap-on. The thread titles seemed correct but it it still now this way. I usually go there to follow Greg Zoll but think they hit rock bottom. I will throw in I use tapatalk and could be part of issue but still. I would pics but it didn't happen but sure it would backfire for me
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]




Who posted them?


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

They don't show in the posts only the timeline. It is still this way on my phone and tablet. If I scroll down the time line it shows still every third or fourth thread. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

cad99 said:


> They don't show in the posts only the timeline. It is still this way on my phone and tablet. If I scroll down the time line it shows still every third or fourth thread.
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]




I saw the same but in threads, even got one in a PM. Id post a pic but Im not sure if the mods will let me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Miller! Gotta be.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Further proof that Cricket got fired.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Spam is the hallmark of a failing forum.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Further proof that Cricket got fired.


Excuse me? 

The spam was rapidly removed but Tapatalk often caches things. If you clear the cache it will disappear. Once again, we are not going to discuss the moderation of another site.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> The spam was rapidly removed but Tapatalk often caches things. If you clear the cache it will disappear. Once again, we are not going to discuss the moderation of another site.



Who did it though?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> Who did it though?


You realize I cannot discuss another site with you, correct? 

Let's move on.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

This one is a hoot!

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/repl...w-one-without-shutting-off-main-power-530449/


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nah... that's one of the clowns here... maybe Hax or Peter D.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

THAT is the type of nitwit that keeps Darwinism churning along. But that's also the type of nitwit that will do it, survive it, and then con more naive people into doing it with a YouTube video. 

That guy is bad ju-ju.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Because no matter what DIYs know more than we do. Check this gem, starting from post #24 :laughing:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/house-panel-not-grounded-water-pipe-246929/index2/#post1812561
> 
> ...


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

So does any body know what the official definition of a " troll" is ?

it seems to be loosly bandyed about !

Is it just some one who diss-agree's with your opinion ?
Or is there more to it than that ?

What standards do the moderators use to judge these types ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Nah... that's one of the clowns here... maybe Hax or Peter D.


Clown? 

Really?






I am so engorged right now.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Clown?
> 
> Really?
> I am so engorged right now.


No, No Hax. I am following you and reading all your posts with great interest! :thumbsup:
Once you give me the link to your facebook page, we will then become true pals! What ya say homie?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> No, No Hax. I am following you and reading all your posts with great interest! :thumbsup:
> Once you give me the link to your facebook page, we will then become true pals! What ya say homie?


Do you really think that's me on the DIY forum??

I don't use Facebook.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

dmxtothemax said:


> So does any body know what the official definition of a " troll" is ?
> 
> it seems to be loosly bandyed about !
> 
> ...


The term is more often abused than valid. It usually is said to someone that a person or people disagree with. If they get angry or upset about what the person says, they blame the person and call them a troll. 
And they know, some forums are so strict about it, that even calling someone a troll, the Mods will ban them without question.

I don't think this site goes for that.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

It's always fun fixing a destroy it yourselfer project.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I will give advice to anyone that asks with certain restrictions.

Heck some electricians worry me when they ask for advice, such as how do I do this hot

And it is something beyond the limits of common sense


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Do you really think that's me on the DIY forum??
> 
> I don't use Facebook.


Nope. I did not even think of the DIY forum when I posted. I was talking in general terms.
Okay, an email address or cell phone number would suffice as a pathway to Paldom!

No Facebook? How about Twitter?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Nope. I did not even think of the DIY forum when I posted. I was talking in general terms.
> Okay, an email address or cell phone number would suffice as a pathway to Paldom!
> 
> No Facebook? How about Twitter?


I don't use social media at all other than company stuff which I don't update since it hasn't done much.

You never asked me for contact info before or else I would have given it a long time ago. Check your PM.


----------

